# Umidigi F1 - questions and missing Pie functions



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## xonix240719mu (Feb 8, 2019)

https://youtu.be/SrGG-BrsHMw?t=170

Install a 3rd party launcher ?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 8, 2019)

xonix240719mu said:


> https://youtu.be/SrGG-BrsHMw?t=170
> 
> Install a 3rd party launcher ?

Click to collapse



I'm now using Nova launcher but it doesn't have the swipe gesture actions sadly

Phone is great tho!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xonix240719mu (Feb 8, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I'm now using Nova launcher but it doesn't have the swipe gesture actions sadly
> 
> Phone is great tho!
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



https://youtu.be/SrGG-BrsHMw?t=170  > your question 1

Install a 3rd party launcher ? > your question 2


----------



## vaderag (Feb 8, 2019)

xonix240719mu said:


> https://youtu.be/SrGG-BrsHMw?t=170  > your question 1
> 
> Install a 3rd party launcher ? > your question 2

Click to collapse



Gotcha, but they don't really answer the question
Question 1 was, why am i missing the OFFICIAL built in gestures for Android pie (i.e. swiping the central button)
Question 2 is why am i missing the home setting button which enables the AI learning to show different things in the drawer (new Pie feature)


----------



## xonix240719mu (Feb 8, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Gotcha, but they don't really answer the question
> Question 1 was, why am i missing the OFFICIAL built in gestures for Android pie (i.e. swiping the central button)
> Question 2 is why am i missing the home setting button which enables the AI learning to show different things in the drawer (new Pie feature)

Click to collapse



Maybe Umidigi changed it.  They aren't on Android One program, they don't have to keep it stock Android.
It's already a bonus there isn't a heavy skin and bloatware.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 10, 2019)

xonix240719mu said:


> Maybe Umidigi changed it.  They aren't on Android One program, they don't have to keep it stock Android.
> 
> It's already a bonus there isn't a heavy skin and bloatware.

Click to collapse



There is some bloat (a notes app and flashlight) but yeah

Also finding some other oddities - e.g phone app is stock, but stuck on an old version and actually doesn't match the stock I had on my old phone so can't be updated

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterlubber (Feb 10, 2019)

What's the status of the bootloader on these devices? Is it already unlocked?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 10, 2019)

No idea on bootloader

Managed to get v26 of the Google Dialler with bubbles to replace dialer. Looking for better camera app now


----------



## AJStubbsy (Feb 11, 2019)

Have you managed to find a better camera app? I've been looking for an equivalent phone from
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-port-hub/ 
but can't seem to find one. 

I had a system update pretty early on and I've got gestures working on my F1. Have you been able to resolve this issue? If not, maybe try searching for system updates from the phone.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 11, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> Have you managed to find a better camera app? I've been looking for an equivalent phone from
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-port-hub/
> but can't seem to find one.
> 
> I had a system update pretty early on and I've got gestures working on my F1. Have you been able to resolve this issue? If not, maybe try searching for system updates from the phone.

Click to collapse



I was doing exactly the same. Tried every port (or at least I believe I did) from that thread of Google camera and not getting anything working sadly

Other camera apps aren't doing much for me!

The stock one is fine but I occasionally get done colour washing

Re. Gestures, thats interesting. I've not had an update that gives me that option and searching doesn't find anything 

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 11, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> Have you managed to find a better camera app? I've been looking for an equivalent phone from
> https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-port-hub/
> but can't seem to find one.
> 
> I had a system update pretty early on and I've got gestures working on my F1. Have you been able to resolve this issue? If not, maybe try searching for system updates from the phone.

Click to collapse



Does this version match yours?View attachment 4703654


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJStubbsy (Feb 11, 2019)

I do have that Gestures setting but the one you mentioned where you swipe up to go home/back etc is in Smart Assistant > Buttons and its called Slippery Gesture.

I've had some joy with Google Camera as well! Try this: -
https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQue...ny_google_camera_mods_out_yet_for_umidigi_z2/

Its for the Z2 but it installed fine for me.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 11, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> I do have that Gestures setting but the one you mentioned where you swipe up to go home/back etc is in Smart Assistant > Buttons and its called Slippery Gesture.
> 
> I've had some joy with Google Camera as well! Try this: -
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidQue...ny_google_camera_mods_out_yet_for_umidigi_z2/
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, no, the one I mentioned should be in the screen I showed (it is on my MiA1, and is where all the pie guides list it) - it's slightly different to the one you list (which I'm guessing is something custom for Umidigi or a precursor perhaps!)

That camera works for me, thanks for the link, but it's a really old version on Google Camera (2.4!), and I'm not sure it's adding much over the stock. In fact doesn't seem to be any way to get to the gallery even from it unless I'm being dim!
Will keep holding out for a port of the latest Google camera that works!


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJStubbsy (Feb 11, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Ah, no, the one I mentioned should be in the screen I showed (it is on my MiA1, and is where all the pie guides list it) - it's slightly different to the one you list (which I'm guessing is something custom for Umidigi or a precursor perhaps!)
> 
> That camera works for me, thanks for the link, but it's a really old version on Google Camera (2.4!), and I'm not sure it's adding much over the stock. In fact doesn't seem to be any way to get to the gallery even from it unless I'm being dim!
> Will keep holding out for a port of the latest Google camera that works!
> ...

Click to collapse



You get to the gallery by swiping from the right but I'd have to agree with you that it doesn't improve the image quality, which I'm pretty impressed with in all fairness. The Panorama and Photo Sphere is pretty good though, but I don't see me using those much. I'd be really interested if you do manage to find a worthwhile camera app, so please post if you do. I read somewhere that 'A Better Camera' app is pretty good, even if it does sound crap but haven't tried yet.

Good luck finding the Gestures you want. Strangely the 'Slippery Gestures' I mentioned doesn't show up in a search, so maybe what your looking for is hidden there somewhere; albeit not where it should be


----------



## vaderag (Feb 11, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> You get to the gallery by swiping from the right but I'd have to agree with you that it doesn't improve the image quality, which I'm pretty impressed with in all fairness. The Panorama and Photo Sphere is pretty good though, but I don't see me using those much. I'd be really interested if you do manage to find a worthwhile camera app, so please post if you do. I read somewhere that 'A Better Camera' app is pretty good, even if it does sound crap but haven't tried yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding the Gestures you want. Strangely the 'Slippery Gestures' I mentioned doesn't show up in a search, so maybe what your looking for is hidden there somewhere; albeit not where it should be

Click to collapse



Just tried 90% of the versions I can find here: https://www.xda-developers.com/google-camera-port-hub/

No dice sadly 

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortsYoungster (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone gotten root?


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 12, 2019)

I have unlocked bootloader, install Twrp, but I dont get to install Magisk. I think there is a problem with encription. Format data and decrypted, install magisk zip and no verity but when reboot phone encrypted and no magisk installed.
Only I get is twrp and open bootloader pernanently. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## snakeharmer (Feb 12, 2019)

waterlubber said:


> What's the status of the bootloader on these devices? Is it already unlocked?

Click to collapse



Umidigi phones are unlockable out of the box with just the OEM unlock command via ADB/Fastboot, and while I haven't seen it confirmed, odds are that this phone is no different.

The real question is going to be whether we see any development for it on XDA.  I'm seriously considering buying an F1, but since you really can't rely on first-party software updates for these Chinese no-name devices, I'm holding off to see if it gets some love here on XDA.


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 12, 2019)

snakeharmer said:


> Umidigi phones are unlockable out of the box with just the OEM unlock command via ADB/Fastboot, and while I haven't seen it confirmed, odds are that this phone is no different.
> 
> The real question is going to be whether we see any development for it on XDA.  I'm seriously considering buying an F1, but since you really can't rely on first-party software updates for these Chinese no-name devices, I'm holding off to see if it gets some love here on XDA.

Click to collapse



Right. I have unlocked it with adb..... Fastboot flashing unlock.
There is Twrp and decrypted zip file, but this seems dont work. When reboot to system phone are encrypted and magisk flashed without error in twrp dont work in the Rom 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## DevSquad (Feb 12, 2019)

snakeharmer said:


> Umidigi phones are unlockable out of the box with just the OEM unlock command via ADB/Fastboot, and while I haven't seen it confirmed, odds are that this phone is no different.
> 
> The real question is going to be whether we see any development for it on XDA.  I'm seriously considering buying an F1, but since you really can't rely on first-party software updates for these Chinese no-name devices, I'm holding off to see if it gets some love here on XDA.

Click to collapse



Exactly my thoughts. The phone looks really good (especially that insane battery..), but some future software would be nice.

Anyone got ideas on the battery llife?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 12, 2019)

DevSquad said:


> Exactly my thoughts. The phone looks really good (especially that insane battery..), but some future software would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got ideas on the battery llife?

Click to collapse



Battery life is superb.

Just looking at status right now, I've had 14hrs since last charge with 4 hours SOT and I'm still at 60% and estimated to last until 17.00 tomorrow (it's 21.00 now)


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 13, 2019)

Finally I have rooted it with Magisk!!!
If there are People interested I will post method. Flashtools and Magisk 17.3 required. Dont work with 18.X.
Safetynet pass too 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Weegee1 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm looking to buy this phone and wanted to know if it worked with at&t prepaid


----------



## ColtonDRG (Feb 14, 2019)

waterlubber said:


> What's the status of the bootloader on these devices? Is it already unlocked?

Click to collapse





vaderag said:


> No idea on bootloader
> 
> Managed to get v26 of the Google Dialler with bubbles to replace dialer. Looking for better camera app now

Click to collapse



Bootloader is locked out of the box, but doesn't verify signatures before booting (so SPFT can be used to bypass the locked bootloader), it is also unlockable in a Nexus-like fashion if you want fastboot support.

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




Weegee1 said:


> I'm looking to buy this phone and wanted to know if it worked with at&t prepaid

Click to collapse



It'll work with any US carrier, this phone's got amazing LTE band support.

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------




DevSquad said:


> Exactly my thoughts. The phone looks really good (especially that insane battery..), but some future software would be nice.
> 
> Anyone got ideas on the battery llife?

Click to collapse



Battery life is good, but the power management software is a little too aggressive for my liking. When I have time to do full benchmarks (with my usual optimizations, including limiting the aggressive power saving) I'll post more info.

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




vaderag said:


> Does this version match yours?View attachment 4703654View attachment 4703655
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Android Pie navigation is part of the stock launcher that Google ships on Pixel and Android One phones, it's not actually built into Android. I haven't tried getting it working on the F1 yet, but it does have it's own implementation of fullscreen swipe-up gestures in Smart Assistant

EDIT: I'm not actually positive about that first part. Either way, it's something that's not included here.


---------- Post added at 09:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




ShortsYoungster said:


> Has anyone gotten root?

Click to collapse





gargamelxda said:


> I have unlocked bootloader, install Twrp, but I dont get to install Magisk. I think there is a problem with encription. Format data and decrypted, install magisk zip and no verity but when reboot phone encrypted and no magisk installed.
> Only I get is twrp and open bootloader pernanently.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse




For root you need to use Magisk 17.3, it doesn't work with Magisk 18+ (not good, hoping we find out why soon). To remove encryption you must Format Data in TWRP and then flash this zip _BEFORE_ booting back to Android: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/universal-dm-verity-forceencrypt-t3817389

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




snakeharmer said:


> Umidigi phones are unlockable out of the box with just the OEM unlock command via ADB/Fastboot, and while I haven't seen it confirmed, odds are that this phone is no different.
> 
> The real question is going to be whether we see any development for it on XDA.  I'm seriously considering buying an F1, but since you really can't rely on first-party software updates for these Chinese no-name devices, I'm holding off to see if it gets some love here on XDA.

Click to collapse



Correct, but you must visit the settings and enable OEM unlocking first, and the command is "fastboot flashing unlock" for this one. Also the bootloader doesn't verify signatures if it's locked so all this really does is allow you to use fastboot to flash things. SPFT also works so this is insecure but on the bright side it means the phone is virtually unbrickable. I would love to see XDA add a forum for the device. I'll also be working on it a bit.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 14, 2019)

Power management is fine if you turn off the on by standard Duraspeed.
This basically shuts down all background tasks unless whitelisted

Even with that off I'm easily getting two days

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColtonDRG (Feb 14, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Power management is fine if you turn off the on by standard Duraspeed.
> This basically shuts down all background tasks unless whitelisted
> 
> Even with that off I'm easily getting two days
> ...

Click to collapse



DuraSpeed is not the thing that's murdering my tasks, friend. I froze it and something is still killing everything and disabling my accessibility services (OW!) whenever my phone slips into deep sleep. I've set everything important to not optimized as well. Battery manager off (not really sure what that does? Is it like Adaptive Battery on Google Android?). It's stupidly even killing YouTube when the screen turns off (sometimes). Not cool.  Just turned off "Standby intelligent power saving", that's my current suspect. After we manage to get all these weird enhancements disabled, we might be left with a sorta OK Android ROM. Also would be great to find out why Magisk 18+ won't root it. :/

EDIT: I totally overlooked the DuraSpeed menu in the Settings. It's entirely possible that freezing the app just disabled that settings menu but didn't actually disable the system service for it. Turned that off and re-froze DuraSpeed. I'm still suspicious of that standby intelligent power saving though.


----------



## Veiran (Feb 16, 2019)

gargamelxda said:


> Finally I have rooted it with Magisk!!!
> If there are People interested I will post method. Flashtools and Magisk 17.3 required. Dont work with 18.X.
> Safetynet pass too
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am interested in getting the bootloader unlocked. Putting the command "adb devices" into PowerShell lists the F1, but when I use "adb reboot bootloader", it reboots to fastboot mode but isn't recognized.


----------



## ShortsYoungster (Feb 16, 2019)

gargamelxda said:


> Finally I have rooted it with Magisk!!!
> If there are People interested I will post method. Flashtools and Magisk 17.3 required. Dont work with 18.X.
> Safetynet pass too
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could you write up a full guide?


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 16, 2019)

Veiran said:


> I am interested in getting the bootloader unlocked. Putting the command "adb devices" into PowerShell lists the F1, but when I use "adb reboot bootloader", it reboots to fastboot mode but isn't recognized.

Click to collapse



I have same problem.... You must install mtk drivers for the device. Can find it in needrom. 

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




ShortsYoungster said:


> Could you write up a full guide?

Click to collapse



Now I have no time... This weekend I will do it. 

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm getting colour washout on photos, anyone else getting this? It's like is odd saturation in areas of the photo...

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veiran (Feb 16, 2019)

ColtonDRG said:


> Correct, but you must visit the settings and enable OEM unlocking first, and the command is *"fastboot flashing unlock"* for this one. Also the bootloader doesn't verify signatures if it's locked so all this really does is allow you to use fastboot to flash things. SPFT also works so this is insecure but on the bright side it means the phone is virtually unbrickable. I would love to see XDA add a forum for the device. I'll also be working on it a bit.

Click to collapse



I don't know how to enter that command given where I am in the process. What I am able to do at the moment is open PowerShell and get device listed under "adb devices". When I type "adb reboot bootloader", the phone appears to reboot into fastboot (i.e. at the bottom left corner, I see "ASTBOOT . . ." Presumably the rest of it is cut off from the curved screen) but isn't seen by "fastboot devices". Attempting to go further just causes PowerShell to wait for device.

I have enabled OEM Unlocking in Developer Options.

I will say, however, that attempting to install the MediaTek Preloader USB VCOM Port drivers isn't working; my computer claims the "third-party INF does not contain digital signature information". Maybe my settings are too restrictive?


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 18, 2019)

Short tutorial to root with magisk.
First you must install drivers for MTK. In win10 must disable certified drivers to install it. If ADB works but Fastboot dont work is a driver problem. Try to reinstall drivers.
Unlock bootloader
Enable "oem unlock" and "device debbuging" in developer options.
With the phone on, connect to PC and run the ADB. With "adb devices" you can see your phone connected. Then "adb reboot bootloader" and "fastboot devices" to see your phone connected. If not connected you must install MTK drivers. Once your phone is recognized in fastboot then use "fastboot flashing unlock" and your bootloader is unlocked. THIS PROCESS ERASE ALL YOUR DATA IN INTERNAL MEMORY.
Install TWRP
With flashtools, select the scatter and with all unticked, tick only the recovery and select the downloaded TWRP. With phone SHUT OFF AND UNPLUGGED AT PC press download in Flashtools and then with phone SHUT OFF PLUG THE PHONE AT PC. Red bar process at bottom and then green stick and TWRP is installed.
Install Magisk
Copy to a microsd 2 files. Magisk 17.3 and Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt.zip and put it in the phone. Reboot to TWRP (vol up+power).
First FORMAT DATA (this erase all files in internal memory and apks). Then install Magisk 17.3.zip and then install Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt.zip. Reboot to system
Once you completed the configuration of the phone (with format data is how you power on by first time) install the Magisk 6.1.0.1 apk
Magisk tell you to upgrade the apk. DONT DO IT. In this phone dont work Magisk 18.x zip neither Magisk 7.x apk.
All files can find  in Needrom. EXCEPT THE Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt.zip that you can find it here in XDA. With the disable encrypted on Needrom I cant do it.
Flashing TWRP with flashtools in download mode. If you have some problem and phone dont boot is very easy install Complete Firmware with flashtools in Firmware upgrade mode. Its very difficult hard brick to this phone.
Sorry for my english... Im spanish. I wish that I can help you.


----------



## Veiran (Feb 18, 2019)

Veiran said:


> I don't know how to enter that command given where I am in the process. What I am able to do at the moment is open PowerShell and get device listed under "adb devices". When I type "adb reboot bootloader", the phone appears to reboot into fastboot (i.e. at the bottom left corner, I see "ASTBOOT . . ." Presumably the rest of it is cut off from the curved screen) but isn't seen by "fastboot devices". Attempting to go further just causes PowerShell to wait for device.
> 
> I have enabled OEM Unlocking in Developer Options.
> 
> I will say, however, that attempting to install the MediaTek Preloader USB VCOM Port drivers isn't working; my computer claims the "third-party INF does not contain digital signature information". Maybe my settings are too restrictive?

Click to collapse



Finally got it to work. Apparently there were some bad drivers and it just took me a while to sort through them.


----------



## termn8er (Feb 18, 2019)

So I received my phone last Friday.  It is very nice looking, the screen is sharp and bright, speed is snappy etc.  My issues are the following:

1) Wifi and Mobile signal strength indicators are much lower than my Samsung S6.  I have tried this for a few days and it appears consistently lower than other phones.  Anyone else notice this?
2) Samsung Wearable for the Gear S3 isn't compatible. Although Samsung said they fixed Pie issues, the phone itself when trying to download from the Play store says it isn't compatible and even though I did find a way to install it, it still won't connect.
3) When I place a call, the phone screen is NOT going blank, it stays on.  I have never seen this before....  Anyone have any thoughts on this issue?


----------



## Veiran (Feb 19, 2019)

Okay, so cool. Got the bootloader unlocked and root. Aware of any generic ROMs to give a try? I tried searching for Lineage OS and Remix OS but they seem to offer specific versions for each officially supported phone. I may be feeling adventurous but I don't want to venture too far in ignorance. (-;


----------



## redvern (Feb 20, 2019)

gargamelxda said:


> Short tutorial to root with magisk.
> First you must install drivers for MTK. In win10 must disable certified drivers to install it. If ADB works but Fastboot dont work is a driver problem. Try to reinstall drivers.
> Unlock bootloader
> Enable "oem unlock" and "device debbuging" in developer options.
> ...

Click to collapse



muchas gracias tío 

One problem with umidigi phones; because they are locked imei cannot be repaired with maui meta. Do you think that it will be possible to repair the imei after unlocking the bootloader this way?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 20, 2019)

For anyone interested in battery (@devsquad) here are a couple of shots from AccuBattery over the past few days

I got two full days out of it in normal use and gave up to charge before bed at 29%, apparently still with 16hrs remaining

Never thought I'd say this but I'm not sure I need this much battery [emoji23]


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 20, 2019)

I think YES.
With other Mtk phone I have lost Imei and recover it easily.
Its possible that only flashing complete rom with flashtools the Imei come again. 

Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 20, 2019)

And the more useful one which didn't attach for some reason

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## redvern (Feb 20, 2019)

gargamelxda said:


> I think YES.
> With other Mtk phone I have lost Imei and recover it easily.
> Its possible that only flashing complete rom with flashtools the Imei come again.
> 
> Enviado desde mi F1 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah with a vernee mix2(helio p23) I was able to use maui meta without even rooting the phone. it was very easy. 

So do you think without rooting the phone and flashing it with a rom maui meta won't work?


----------



## redvern (Feb 20, 2019)

termn8er said:


> 3) When I place a call, the phone screen is NOT going blank, it stays on.  I have never seen this before....  Anyone have any thoughts on this issue?

Click to collapse



you should be able to turn this on and off in settings. if not I might suspect that this phone doesn't have a proximity sensor.


----------



## gargamelxda (Feb 20, 2019)

redvern said:


> yeah with a vernee mix2(helio p23) I was able to use maui meta without even rooting the phone. it was very easy.
> 
> So do you think without rooting the phone and flashing it with a rom maui meta won't work?

Click to collapse



I have a little experience with Mtk phones.... I dont know. Sorry.
With this phone I have flashed complete stock rom with flashtools with the bootloader unlocked and the process LOCK the bootloader and restart it with the google assistant... like the first time with the bootloader locked. I have tried to flash the complete rom except recovery.img changed to twrp.img and then restart phone in twrp, format data, install magisk 17.3 and no verity. Then when restart to system the bootloader is unlocked and the system prerooted  After first initial setup install magisk 6.x apk and the phone is rooted¡¡¡


----------



## jimberkas (Feb 20, 2019)

redvern said:


> you should be able to turn this on and off in settings. if not I might suspect that this phone doesn't have a proximity sensor.

Click to collapse



does seem to be a proximity sensor problem on this phone.  i see the option to calibrate it, but not turn it on or off.  calibration fails every time

edit: proximity sensor seems to be working now.  calibration said it failed but after reboot, it does seem to be working correctly.


----------



## redvern (Feb 20, 2019)

jimberkas said:


> does seem to be a proximity sensor problem on this phone.  i see the option to calibrate it, but not turn it on or off.  calibration fails every time

Click to collapse



how bad is the camera? I've seen selfies with purple lips  can it be solved in an update? though my experience with these small chinese phone manufacturers is that they usually don't fix anything later on.


----------



## jimberkas (Feb 20, 2019)

redvern said:


> how bad is the camera? I've seen selfies with purple lips  can it be solved in an update? though my experience with these small chinese phone manufacturers is that they usually don't fix anything later on.

Click to collapse



I'm no camera expert, really never expected much from a phone camera.  but I'd call it a bit below average.  I currently have LG V30+, Essential PH-1, Huawei Mate SE, and the F1 and it definitely finishes last in the camera department.  Seems to struggle with the focus and fairly often the results are pretty over saturated colors, about what I expected.  Many reviews seem to think this could be fixed with software updates, but I'm not expecting much in the way of future updates!


----------



## Veiran (Feb 20, 2019)

Any one try to install Generic System Images (GSIs)? This is device supports Treble, so it's  conceivable, I think.

I did try, though, and ran into problems via the device's apparent encryption. It's stopped me from doing practically anything aside from unlocking the bootloader and rooting.


----------



## dubt17 (Feb 21, 2019)

Veiran said:


> Any one try to install Generic System Images (GSIs)? This is device supports Treble, so it's  conceivable, I think.
> 
> I did try, though, and ran into problems via the device's apparent encryption. It's stopped me from doing practically anything aside from unlocking the bootloader and rooting.

Click to collapse



Have you rooted and used the dm-verty decrypt?

Wanted to know as well!


----------



## Veiran (Feb 21, 2019)

dubt17 said:


> Have you rooted and used the dm-verty decrypt?
> 
> Wanted to know as well!

Click to collapse



Yes. I have root.

I guess to be more specific, my problem is that TWRP (3.2.3-0 by Ghost45) doesn't recognize storage as having a usable partition. When it asks for a partition to flash image, I only see nvram, Boot, and Recovery. I do not have any proper zips to use instead; they're all invalid formats or something.

I've also tried using the fastboot flash methods and they haven't worked.


----------



## DevSquad (Feb 21, 2019)

vaderag said:


> For anyone interested in battery (@devsquad) here are a couple of shots from AccuBattery over the past few days
> 
> I got two full days out of it in normal use and gave up to charge before bed at 29%, apparently still with 16hrs remaining
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





That's a sick battery...however it seems a bit weird it thinks it has over 10,000mah haha
Thanks for the screenshot! Would love to see some more in a few days if oyu can!


----------



## tommyl1 (Feb 21, 2019)

Hi, do you know how to add battery % next to the battery icon in the bar? There is no option in the Android 9.0 ( F1 has pure android, I think - no adds). % is visible only during charging and locked screen.
- and the other issue: GPS location icon is not displayed on the bar. Disappear after 5-10 second.

Battery is outstanding. I have Action Launcher but stil no way to customize a lot (like bar icon color like in miui).


----------



## tommyl1 (Feb 21, 2019)

tommyl1 said:


> Hi, do you know how to add battery % next to the battery icon in the bar? There is no option in the Android 9.0 ( F1 has pure android, I think - no adds). % is visible only during charging and locked screen.
> - and the other issue: GPS location icon is not displayed on the bar. Disappear after 5-10 second.
> 
> Battery is outstanding. I have Action Launcher but stil no way to customize a lot (like bar icon color like in miui).

Click to collapse




*Edit:* sorry no option to edit previous post:
- GPS icon is displayed only during navigation. Otherwise system remove it form the bar even if is working... (close navigation, drag bar and you see green GPS icon)
At this moment the camera is one big disaster.
- selfie is to bright. Open Camera apps form store help a lot.
- recorded movies are displayed with big noise like with some filter.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 21, 2019)

tommyl1 said:


> *Edit:* sorry no option to edit previous post:
> 
> - GPS icon is displayed only during navigation. Otherwise system remove it form the bar even if is working... (close navigation, drag bar and you see green GPS icon)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree. Camera is terrible. They're apparently working on a fix

Not finding issue with videos or selfie tho. Only blue on rear

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veiran (Feb 21, 2019)

tommyl1 said:


> Hi, do you know how to add battery % next to the battery icon in the bar? There is no option in the Android 9.0 ( F1 has pure android, I think - no adds). % is visible only during charging and locked screen.
> - and the other issue: GPS location icon is not displayed on the bar. Disappear after 5-10 second.
> 
> Battery is outstanding. I have Action Launcher but stil no way to customize a lot (like bar icon color like in miui).

Click to collapse



It does not have Pure Android; it's slightly modified. Some options taken out and some added in.


----------



## tommyl1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Veiran said:


> It does not have Pure Android; it's slightly modified. Some options taken out and some added in.

Click to collapse



Can you give some examples?


About GPS location icon is not displayed on the bar: GPS icon is displayed only during navigation. Otherwise system remove it from the bar even if location is working... (to see it please close navigation, drag bar and you see green GPS icon on green but no ican in the bar)

About issue with recorded movies displayed with big noise  - this is caused by MiraVision. I put own settings and this is why all recorded movies have been played in low quality. Once I turn on default option, movies looks fine. Strange...

Selfie are much better in other apps like Open Camera or Footej Camera. Original soft makes to bright fotos.

I copied this to Umidigi forum to alert developers.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 28, 2019)

Update on the battery, still running at double capacity somehow!

Camera still crappy, hoping for an update soon

Otherwise I'm very happy with this phone!


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Mar 1, 2019)

Just got a system update. First test and it seems to have fixed the camera

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimberkas (Mar 1, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Just got a system update. First test and it seems to have fixed the camera
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no way!  i just checked about 8 hours ago.  Been hoping for some camera improvements.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 1, 2019)

jimberkas said:


> no way!  i just checked about 8 hours ago.  Been hoping for some camera improvements.  Thanks for the update.

Click to collapse



I'm tentatively saying that. I've only taken 3 pics in slightly different conditions to where I was really seeing the issues

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Mar 1, 2019)

Colossal fail in the new update - can't multitask with Nova launcher, Quickstep crashes. 
Works fine with stock launcher

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## vaderag (Mar 1, 2019)

Just confirmed issue with action launcher and apex launcher too, so definitely an issue with the new update

Edit, something else I've noticed is that the icons in the notification bar are much miss you squashed together on the left hand side now, and on the right hand side the icons are much more unevenly spaced
Far more livable with than not being able to switch apps 

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKRoBot (Mar 2, 2019)

I wont root my phone but there are some issues like launcher issue or task manager issue. 
Some people has red text above on right site after flashing update. 
Is it possible to root my phone whitout destroying fota function?


----------



## Veiran (Mar 2, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> I wont root my phone but there are some issues like launcher issue or task manager issue.
> Some people has red text above on right site after flashing update.
> Is it possible to root my phone whitout destroying fota function?

Click to collapse



The red text issue is solved for me. Bencebacsi (the community manager as far as I can tell) posted this: https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18634


----------



## nmset (Mar 2, 2019)

I could only extract the kernel from the boot.img file, which doesn't seem to contain any initramfs. Does any one know how this phone boots ? Where can the initramfs be located ?


----------



## Kaiser8802 (Mar 4, 2019)

gargamelxda said:


> Finally I have rooted it with Magisk!!!
> If there are People interested I will post method. Flashtools and Magisk 17.3 required. Dont work with 18.X.
> Safetynet pass too
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi. Followed the short tutorial on rooting (Thanks for it) but when I try flashing recovery I get the "invalid preloader" error. I updated via OTA 03/01/2019, build version still says UMIDIGI_F1_v1.0_20190124. Is it posible that the old scatter file does not match after OTA update? If so can any one share or leave links? I cant download using the umidigi comunity links
BTW: Love the phone so far. Need root to use AFWall+ to limit APPs from using mobile data... In Cuba is a new thing and prices are still Hi
Hope the F1 gets supported here on XDA 
Thanks in advance and sorry for my english and poor explaining


----------



## gargamelxda (Mar 4, 2019)

Kaiser8802 said:


> Hi. Followed the short tutorial on rooting (Thanks for it) but when I try flashing recovery I get the "invalid preloader" error. I updated via OTA 03/01/2019, build version still says UMIDIGI_F1_v1.0_20190124. Is it posible that the old scatter file does not match after OTA update? If so can any one share or leave links? I cant download using the umidigi comunity links
> 
> BTW: Love the phone so far. Need root to use AFWall+ to limit APPs from using mobile data... In Cuba is a new thing and prices are still Hi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try to flash last stock rom BUT IN FLASHTOOLS CHANGE THE RECOVERY FOR THE TWRP with firmware upgrade option. I had do it and all work fine.
Once flashed dont turn on phone. With volume up and power boot in twrp, format data and flash magisk 17.3 and no verity (you must put it in microsd previously). Then reboot to system and after first configuration install magisk apk 6.x.x.x
You must have the phone clean and rooted.
I dont have yet the phone. I have sold it but this method work for me last time.
Yo will tell me.
Soy español si te es más fácil [emoji6]

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A6013 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MagicianPe (Mar 5, 2019)

*Button edge light dispersion and non uniform backlight*

I bought my F1 in dx.com. It arrived last week. In general, the Umidigi F1 is responsive and fast. I'm happy with the F1, but the screen and the camera. The camera is a little below the average for his price range, I hope that this can be fixed by software. The screen is dim and the backlight is not uniform, there is a luminous smudge at the lower border near to the back soft button.


----------



## jimberkas (Mar 5, 2019)

so just got around to trying the hotspot and it doesn't work.  it connects but says no internet.  anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Veiran (Mar 6, 2019)

Kaiser8802 said:


> Hi. Followed the short tutorial on rooting (Thanks for it) but when I try flashing recovery I get the "invalid preloader" error. I updated via OTA 03/01/2019, build version still says UMIDIGI_F1_v1.0_20190124. Is it posible that the old scatter file does not match after OTA update? If so can any one share or leave links? I cant download using the umidigi comunity links
> BTW: Love the phone so far. Need root to use AFWall+ to limit APPs from using mobile data... In Cuba is a new thing and prices are still Hi
> Hope the F1 gets supported here on XDA
> Thanks in advance and sorry for my english and poor explaining

Click to collapse



All you need to do to get past that preloader error is include the preloader bin file from the stock ROM. Go to the Umidigi website and check out the forums to get that; I can get ahold of the link if you need it.

---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




jimberkas said:


> so just got around to trying the hotspot and it doesn't work.  it connects but says no internet.  anyone else having this problem?

Click to collapse



No. Just turned it on and my other phone was able to connect and load facebook feeds no problems. Are you sure your service supports hot spots?

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




vaderag said:


> Just confirmed issue with action launcher and apex launcher too, so definitely an issue with the new update
> 
> Edit, something else I've noticed is that the icons in the notification bar are much miss you squashed together on the left hand side now, and on the right hand side the icons are much more unevenly spaced
> Far more livable with than not being able to switch apps
> ...

Click to collapse



I've actually managed to solve the problem by removing the Quickstep launcher via root. A couple of things, though. First, upon doing this I was confronted with a never-ending stream of error messages before I rebooted. The reboot cleared it up and I don't see any more of these. Second, the app switcher is now back to one from an older version of Android; it's vertical and pseudo 3D cards.

This does allow me to use Microsoft Launcher (set to always) to multitask without getting that annoying error message that Quickstep has crashed.

EDIT: Adding some screens:
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsqLR2yZd3fMiO9GKQIRNhiplqVcNA


----------



## vaderag (Mar 6, 2019)

Veiran said:


> All you need to do to get past that preloader error is include the preloader bin file from the stock ROM. Go to the Umidigi website and check out the forums to get that; I can get ahold of the link if you need it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice one. 
They're apparently working on a fix which they plan to roll out soon, so will hold on for that, as not quite ready to root!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralVAHere (Mar 6, 2019)

tommyl1 said:


> Hi, do you know how to add battery % next to the battery icon in the bar? There is no option in the Android 9.0 ( F1 has pure android, I think - no adds). % is visible only during charging and locked screen.
> - and the other issue: GPS location icon is not displayed on the bar. Disappear after 5-10 second.
> 
> Battery is outstanding. I have Action Launcher but stil no way to customize a lot (like bar icon color like in miui).

Click to collapse



Try this app:  "Battery Indicator Free" from Diezgames.  It is ad free and does just that, puts a nice graphic of battery percentage on the bar.


----------



## Crowland (Mar 6, 2019)

This work much better for me for showing the battery % and other hidden features in pie. If anyone can find dark mode please post your finding.

Download QuickShortCutMaker from Google play

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sika524.android.quickshortcut

In the search bar (in the app) type in "Demo Mode"

Click on the "System UI" option

Click on the "System UI demo mode" option that appears after clicking on "System UI"

Click the "Try" button

There you go, you can now access the system UI tuner again, without having to install nova launcher


----------



## bauness (Mar 7, 2019)

i have no access to duraspeed, it's empty.. anyone changed the resolution without root, i'm trying to do it installed adb driver but it doesnt work..why on adroid 9 you cant change resolution? so far i don't really like the phone..but the battery is huge yes..


----------



## ColtonDRG (Mar 10, 2019)

The phone definitely has a proximity sensor, it just occasionally fails to initialize. Reboot the phone and it should start working as expected.


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 10, 2019)

I have had the umidigi for 24hours and found the multi task in 3rd party launcher does not work but not that bothered. Battery life is good so far. Camera isnt that bad for a £180 phone. Finger print scanner is not that good but works 60% the gesture based is ok but when on keyboard its easy to hit or swipe and go to home screen. Coming from iphone x and huawei p20 pro this is 5th of price but 90% as good.


----------



## GOONER13 (Mar 10, 2019)

jonezy8873 said:


> I have had the umidigi for 24hours and found the multi task in 3rd party launcher does not work but not that bothered. Battery life is good so far. Camera isnt that bad for a £180 phone. Finger print scanner is not that good but works 60% the gesture based is ok but when on keyboard its easy to hit or swipe and go to home screen. Coming from iphone x and huawei p20 pro this is 5th of price but 90% as good.

Click to collapse



Apparently there's an update coming in the next few days to fix the multi task error.


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 10, 2019)

GOONER13 said:


> Apparently there's an update coming in the next few days to fix the multi task error.

Click to collapse



Ahhh thats good then. Also noticed when got the slippery gestures on, while typing if you slightly slide on a key it will send you to home screen. But i like buttons anyway.


----------



## Bunjit (Mar 10, 2019)

jonezy8873 said:


> Ahhh thats good then. Also noticed when got the slippery gestures on, while typing if you slightly slide on a key it will send you to home screen. But i like buttons anyway.

Click to collapse



Yup, verified. Pretty much renders the gestures useless, constantly reads a swipe to home. They just need to reduce the capture area to 1px, like OnePlus gestures on the play store (worth a try)

It has a great screen and good battery life, but there are too many niggles right now to say I'm happy with this phone:

- camera  - can be Washed out, too blue , you have to have great conditions even then its iffy, no panorama or slow Mo, weird purple glitch with video, dodgy bokeh, creates random low Res versions in G-photos. 
- no custom launchers work due to multitask error
- GPS points in the wrong direction most the time 
- no pie pill gestures and sloppy gestures isn't usable
- when earphones and power connected I get interference - bad for gaming 
- sound in general, earpiece and speaker - just about acceptable, but both sound distorted to me 
- dodgy touch screen in places, ie small corner button in game need a few touches
- glitches when deleting photos 
- some light bleed at bottom right
- I've had a few crashes playing pubg 

I have to keep reminding myself it's a £190 phone 
But I'm coming from an Asus ZenFone 5, £50 more, but it felt a lot more premium. Fingers crossed updates fix some of the above, but  I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 10, 2019)

I have no issues with camera at all.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 10, 2019)

jonezy8873 said:


> I have no issues with camera at all.

Click to collapse



Camera is fixed in the latest update here. It's actually very good imho now (at this price point)

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 10, 2019)

Yeah its not too bad. My problem is with multi tasking and low brightness. Finger print scanner is a bit crap but for £180 cant complain


----------



## vaderag (Mar 10, 2019)

jonezy8873 said:


> Yeah its not too bad. My problem is with multi tasking and low brightness. Finger print scanner is a bit crap but for £180 cant complain

Click to collapse



Multi tasking yes, low brightness I'm getting totally the opposite - I can't get brightness to go low, low brightness is medium for me

Finger print is as good as any finger print I've seen (which isn't great)

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortsYoungster (Mar 10, 2019)

GOONER13 said:


> Apparently there's an update coming in the next few days to fix the multi task error.

Click to collapse



Where did you find this out?


----------



## GOONER13 (Mar 12, 2019)

ShortsYoungster said:


> Where did you find this out?

Click to collapse



Asked them on Facebook, should be this week.


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 12, 2019)

I have just asked Umidigi on facebook and they have no idea about update


----------



## Bunjit (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah, nothing on the umidigi community forum either. Not being able to use nova is a nightmare. 

I'm now getting major bugs with photos. 

- photos all pixelated and duplicated
- synching with Google photos messed up
- Images won't attach / send via wassap

Any ideas?

https://pasteboard.co/I5htvOO.png


----------



## vaderag (Mar 13, 2019)

Bunjit said:


> Yeah, nothing on the umidigi community forum either. Not being able to use nova is a nightmare.
> 
> I'm now getting major bugs with photos.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hear you about not being able to use Nova.

Waiting paitently for this update - i really hope it's incoming


----------



## GOONER13 (Mar 15, 2019)

Took this from an Umidigi forum, it works
:As for quickstep issue, all you guys have to do is to remove the package and it'll work flawlessly, even with custom launchers(I'm using Nova).
This is only temporarily until you factory reset OR OTA update the device.

1) Download minimal adb fastboot package from here: https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=962187416754459552
2) Go to Settings > System > About Phone and tap on "build number" about 8 times. You should see a message saying: "You are a developer now"
3) Back to the previous menu and you should see now a new item called "Developer options", go there, find and enable "USB debugging".
4) Now connect the phone to the PC via USB and select "Transfer files" on the phone.
5) Open a command line and go to the directory you extracted the adb tools to.
6) Run the command "adb devices", your device should shown. If not, you need to check the drivers.
7) Run "adb shell"
8) Run "pm uninstall -k --user 0 com.android.launcher3". It should show "success".
9) Reboot the device and you will be able to multitask until either factory reset OR update.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 15, 2019)

GOONER13 said:


> Took this from an Umidigi forum, it works
> :As for quickstep issue, all you guys have to do is to remove the package and it'll work flawlessly, even with custom launchers(I'm using Nova).
> This is only temporarily until you factory reset OR OTA update the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AMAZING, thank you.

Nb for others - it goes back to the old, pre-pie way of task switching (big long vertical list), but tbh, i'm happy with just being able to use Nova without a crash right now


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 15, 2019)

yes this worked for me too. fantastic


----------



## springerdingding (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you so much, good to have multi tasking back!

I was getting worried about this phone but at the price it's great. Since the update a couple of weeks ago, I've now got engineering mode available which has helped to tweak the call volume up a little (not massively) and now have multitasking back, thanks again

I was also finding certain apps like 'Dual Sim Selector' would need reseting but have sinced turned off 'Duraspeed', 'Battery Manager' and 'Battery Saver'. One of them was killing it becasue it works now but I haven't bothered to work out which because the battery is so good anyway


----------



## GOG_Equipment (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello, i got this F1 from ebay and some crappy accident came to me.
i install addtional memory card + 1 simcard. All work and read perfectly. 
the problem is simcard tray can't eject ...i;ve try many way to make it out, but it stuck.
i worried to using any other pin simcard can effect to lcd or other part.

any one could give any suggestion. should i dissamble it ??? 
thanks


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 17, 2019)

GOG_Equipment said:


> Hello, i got this F1 from ebay and some crappy accident came to me.
> i install addtional memory card + 1 simcard. All work and read perfectly.
> the problem is simcard tray can't eject ...i;ve try many way to make it out, but it stuck.
> i worried to using any other pin simcard can effect to lcd or other part.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is quite deep. I would carefully use a pin


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 17, 2019)

Had this from Umidigi this morning


----------



## Crowland (Mar 17, 2019)

I use Google camera 5.1 
https://www.celsoazevedo.com/files/android/google-camera/f/MGC_5.1.018_FinalMod_v4.apk


----------



## vaderag (Mar 17, 2019)

Crowland said:


> I use Google camera 5.1
> https://www.celsoazevedo.com/files/android/google-camera/f/MGC_5.1.018_FinalMod_v4.apk

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks for the link - seems to work a treat!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortsYoungster (Mar 18, 2019)

Has there been any update on newer Magisk versions, or flashing GSIs? The forum is super hard to  navigate.


----------



## GOONER13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Update!


----------



## vaderag (Mar 18, 2019)

GOONER13 said:


> Took this from an Umidigi forum, it works
> :As for quickstep issue, all you guys have to do is to remove the package and it'll work flawlessly, even with custom launchers(I'm using Nova).
> This is only temporarily until you factory reset OR OTA update the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So... new update and I don't seem to have Quickstep back... any ideas how to revert it? I'd quite like to get back to the new sideways multitasking now it's fixed...


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 18, 2019)

Just had update too. Im keeping Nova as its better


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Kaiser8802 (Mar 19, 2019)

*Hi and sorry for bothering.*

I already have mi Umidigi F1 all set up and rooted. Whats the best way tu update to V1.0_20190316??
Download ROM and flash every partition? Every partition except recovery? or just flashing the  UMIDIGI_F1_V1.0_20190124_20190316-1508_update.zip will do it? Will I lose my Data? Ive had bad experiences the minute I try to restore from Nandroid backups so I dont rely on them.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 19, 2019)

jonezy8873 said:


> Just had update too. Im keeping Nova as its better

Click to collapse



Keeping Nova too, but you lose some features without quickstep installed (even if you're not using it) such as new sideways task switcher

Not the end of the world but since it's working now would be nice to have it back

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimi280396 (Mar 19, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Keeping Nova too, but you lose some features without quickstep
> such as new sideways task switcher
> 
> Not the end of the world but since it's working now would be nice to have it back
> ...

Click to collapse



For everyone who deleted quickstep app use adb and enter the following commands:

adb devices
adb shell cmd package install-existing com.android.launcher3
reboot

Done, everything works great


----------



## vaderag (Mar 19, 2019)

kimi280396 said:


> For everyone who deleted quickstep app use adb and enter the following commands:
> 
> adb devices
> adb shell cmd package install-existing com.android.launcher3
> ...

Click to collapse



legend!
Thanks


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 21, 2019)

For some reasons i keep getting random vibrations like a message or notification etc but nothing there. I can be using it or not. Very strange


----------



## Craigmri (Mar 23, 2019)

Guys,  in a time crunch to buy a new phone.  I want something high end without spending $1000 and stumbled on the Umidigi S3 Pro Ceramic.....Sony Cameras, memory galore, Battery etc....For $279 seems like an amazing phone.  Am I better off spending more and getting a name brand?

Craig


----------



## OC-Freak (Mar 23, 2019)

My main issue with umi is updates. After 3-4 months you will most likely not get more updates. So going with something like xiaomi is safer in the long run for security updates. Having that said I've ordered the s3 pro myself since I'm interested in seeing what umi has to offer. I will also order redmi note 7 pro when it is released in global version, only drawback is the missing NFC support.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 23, 2019)

OC-Freak said:


> My main issue with umi is updates. After 3-4 months you will most likely not get more updates. So going with something like xiaomi is safer in the long run for security updates. Having that said I've ordered the s3 pro myself since I'm interested in seeing what umi has to offer. I will also order redmi note 7 pro when it is released in global version, only drawback is the missing NFC support.

Click to collapse



Since the latest update I'm really happy with my F1 but I do miss the clean Android of my MiA1 and regular updates

I do wonder if there are work arounds should that happen in future, guess not other than rooting?

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dimitar.petrunov (Mar 24, 2019)

Does anyone.know if it is possible to use latrst magisk for rooting?


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 25, 2019)

There is a serious issue with the Umidigi F1. This issue is regarding RAM management. When I switch between apps, the apps has to reload the page with one of three outcomes:
- Reload the app, go back to the same spot (very rare)
- Reload the app, go back to the top of the current page (rare)
- Reload the app, go back the main page of the app (90% of the time)

This is frustrating. I am sure that 4GB of RAM along with Stock Android could save the opened apps status in the ram.  Anyone got a fix, or facing the same issue?


----------



## OC-Freak (Mar 25, 2019)

Just got an F1 to play around with, first observations:

+The screen is really good for an LCD panel.
+The phone is fast and looks amazing.

-The camera is terrible, problem focusing, taking crap shots indoors, when zooming in on images they often have a lot of small artifacts all over the images. Macro shots are about impossible to do.
-The fingerprint reader is terrible, even after adding same finger a second time it has like 50% success rate.

My second umi phone and my second disappointment (The first was umi super which was decent (beside the sub-par camera) at the time, but it died after 3 weeks).

The camera (or the app) was the real let-down, I've not had an phone taking this bad photos out of the box for several years. My daily-driver redmi note 5 pro is lightyears ahead.


----------



## dimitar.petrunov (Mar 25, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> There is a serious issue with the Umidigi F1. This issue is regarding RAM management. When I switch between apps, the apps has to reload the page with one of three outcomes:
> - Reload the app, go back to the same spot (very rare)
> - Reload the app, go back to the top of the current page (rare)
> - Reload the app, go back the main page of the app (90% of the time)
> ...

Click to collapse



disable duraspeed in settings


----------



## jonezy8873 (Mar 25, 2019)

OC-Freak said:


> Just got an F1 to play around with, first observations:
> 
> +The screen is really good for an LCD panel.
> +The phone is fast and looks amazing.
> ...

Click to collapse




Yep bag of ****. I have sold mine and gone back (was going to sell) Huawei p20 pro.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 26, 2019)

dimitar.petrunov said:


> disable duraspeed in settings

Click to collapse



Both DuraSpeed and Battery Saver are OFF.


----------



## vaderag (Mar 26, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> Both DuraSpeed and Battery Saver are OFF.

Click to collapse



I've been seeing your issue as well on a few apps. Most are fine, but Microsoft apps particularly bad

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 26, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I've been seeing your issue as well on a few apps. Most are fine, but Microsoft apps particularly bad
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have this issue in several apps like YouTube, Spotify, Whatsapp, 9Gag, Amazon, and GooglePlay store just to name a few. I can't seem to post anything on the Umidigi Forum so I've sent them an email. Someone should post this issue on their form. This completely ruins the experience for me. Might have to buy another phone if they don't fix it.


----------



## djvinniev77 (Mar 27, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> I have this issue in several apps like YouTube, Spotify, Whatsapp, 9Gag, Amazon, and GooglePlay store just to name a few. I can't seem to post anything on the Umidigi Forum so I've sent them an email. Someone should post this issue on their form. This completely ruins the experience for me. Might have to buy another phone if they don't fix it.

Click to collapse



so I have this phone as well, and I have noticed some issues with ram management where the app needs to "refresh" rather than take you back to its original instance when you left it, kind of annoying. 

You can check to see if the particular app you have has a setting under Standby Apps in developer options (4th option from the bottom) 

You should see a list of your apps, all have some preset config on it as one of the following:
Active
Working_set
Frequent
Rare

I think you can tweak your app to stay Active so that it doesn't have a need to refresh when switching back to it.  I look at most of the apps I use and many have WORKING_SET as the configuration. I don't see any issues with them. That may be the minimal setting to set it to. 

I'd like to see if that works for you. So far, no issues with this phone for me. 

Thanks


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 27, 2019)

djvinniev77 said:


> so I have this phone as well, and I have noticed some issues with ram management where the app needs to "refresh" rather than take you back to its original instance when you left it, kind of annoying.
> 
> You can check to see if the particular app you have has a setting under Standby Apps in developer options (4th option from the bottom)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for the tip. I've tried that. All of the apps I mentioned are set to "Active", yet I still face this "refresh/reload" issue to either the same page (some times same spot other times top of the page), or go completely to the main page. Other thing (not a big issue, just a minor inconvenience) is that whenever I restart the phone, I have to reactivate "Sound Enhancement" and Gboard haptic feedback/vibration. 

Other than that the phone is great and snappy and the battery is a godsend.


----------



## cobyman7035 (Mar 28, 2019)

is the new F1 play version rootable? its just coming out 200$usd

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UMI...?spm=a2g0s.13010108.99999999.9.4aeb321eWULxRy

thx


----------



## gazm1990 (Mar 30, 2019)

Loving my Umidigi F1 apart from the multi-tasking. I have duraspeed and all battery management options off and it's still terrible. If I restart the phone it seems ok for a few hours but then it starts having to reload even the last app. Any solutions or is everyone having this issue?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 30, 2019)

gazm1990 said:


> Loving my Umidigi F1 apart from the multi-tasking. I have duraspeed and all battery management options off and it's still terrible. If I restart the phone it seems ok for a few hours but then it starts having to reload even the last app. Any solutions or is everyone having this issue?

Click to collapse



I've been looking for a solution for a while but alas nothing yet. Emailed the Umidigi tech support, but I couldn't post a thread in their forum. Could you do that? Or at least update us here if you find a solution.


----------



## MagicianPe (Mar 31, 2019)

gazm1990 said:


> Loving my Umidigi F1 apart from the multi-tasking. I have duraspeed and all battery management options off and it's still terrible. If I restart the phone it seems ok for a few hours but then it starts having to reload even the last app. Any solutions or is everyone having this issue?

Click to collapse



Have you Greenify installed? When I had it, I did experiment that problems. After removed it, all start working ok


----------



## KingKRoBot (Mar 31, 2019)

Hello there I have notification issues. I didnt get any notification sound on Messenger Lite. Etc...


----------



## soulfisher7 (Mar 31, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hello there I have notification issues. I didnt get any notification sound on Messenger Lite. Etc...

Click to collapse



Go to Settings > Apps > Messenger Lite > Notifications: make sure that they are enabled to your liking.
Then go to the app itself and make sure your notifications there are enabled as well.

If you experience latency in receiving notifications, turn off battery saver, and disable DuraSpeed. Standby intelligent power saver won't cause latency.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Apr 3, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> Go to Settings > Apps > Messenger Lite > Notifications: make sure that they are enabled to your liking.
> Then go to the app itself and make sure your notifications there are enabled as well.
> 
> If you experience latency in receiving notifications, turn off battery saver, and disable DuraSpeed. Standby intelligent power saver won't cause latency.

Click to collapse



Thank you but it doesnt fix it. After reinstalling mes. lite notification it works again. 

Another contra is Android P multi Window. I can not  change split screen size. On android 5 - 8.1 you can change it.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 3, 2019)

Resizing split screens works for me. Just make sure the apps you're using support split screen.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Apr 4, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> Resizing split screens works for me. Just make sure the apps you're using support split screen.

Click to collapse



Realy? I cant resize my split screen. For example XDA and Youtube it stays always on half I cant resize it.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 4, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Realy? I cant resize my split screen. For example XDA and Youtube it stays always on half I cant resize it.

Click to collapse



I just tried split screen YouTube and Whatsapp. It worked, I had YouTube in the top half (50% of the screen). I could resize it to 75% of the screen or 25% by swiping up/down the split line. I'm using "Evie" launcher with the 20190316 software update.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Apr 4, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> I just tried split screen YouTube and Whatsapp. It worked, I had YouTube in the top half (50% of the screen). I could resize it to 75% of the screen or 25% by swiping up/down the split line. I'm using "Evie" launcher with the 20190316 software update.

Click to collapse



I tried with Evie launcher but wont work. Maybe because of deleted Launcher3. Do you have Android P task manager with vertical sliding or legacy task manager with landscape sliding?


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 4, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> I tried with Evie launcher but wont work. Maybe because of deleted Launcher3. Do you have Android P task manager with vertical sliding or legacy task manager with landscape sliding?

Click to collapse



I did not deleted Launcher3, just switched to Evie as the default launcher. I have the landscape/horizontal/left right sliding.


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 7, 2019)

As a note, there is another thread detailing how to install GSI (Project Treble) ROMs on the F1. These allow you to have pretty much everything you could want from Pie. I've personally been running on Resurrection Remix since Thursday with great success. 

A couple of notes: 
1. WiFi Hotspot doesn't work on any of the GSI ROMs
2. Different ROMs seem to have different strengths and weaknesses.
3. The beautiful thing about the MediaTek powered phones is that they're pretty much impossible to brick. For instance, as part of my exploration, I accidentally completely wiped the storage on my phone (no system, data,etc) and I was able to flash it back using the SP flash tool.

Another cool thing to search for is Pie Notch which makes a battery indicator or teardrop notches. It's still very early in development, but works pretty well.

I'm hoping enough people pick these up for a dedicated forum. For the money, these phones are powerhouses. All of my co-workers thought my phone was an OP 6T until I told them otherwise...


----------



## KingKRoBot (Apr 8, 2019)

I think our battery life get increased by using Lineage OS or roms like Slim OS. ?

Miui 10 would be awsome. I love their gestures.


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 8, 2019)

I just realized that I mentioned the GSI rom thread, but didn't link to it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/psa-project-treble-t3917284?nocache=1

FWIW, these things are virtually impossible to brick thanks to the Flash Tool. I've tried 4 different GSI Roms, just to see which one I like best, and the flashing process is as smooth as silk. All of the memory issues go away in the GSI roms, because there is no DuraSpeed or hypersensitive battery management, and I'm still getting ridiculous battery life.

Note that Hotspot is still broken, but other device supporters have found a workaround: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78468656&postcount=311


----------



## vaderag (Apr 9, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I just realized that I mentioned the GSI rom thread, but didn't link to it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/psa-project-treble-t3917284?nocache=1
> 
> FWIW, these things are virtually impossible to brick thanks to the Flash Tool. I've tried 4 different GSI Roms, just to see which one I like best, and the flashing process is as smooth as silk. All of the memory issues go away in the GSI roms, because there is no DuraSpeed or hypersensitive battery management, and I'm still getting ridiculous battery life.
> 
> Note that Hotspot is still broken, but other device supporters have found a workaround: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78468656&postcount=311

Click to collapse


Do banking apps still work with fingerprint if you do this?

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo_Freitas (Apr 9, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I just realized that I mentioned the GSI rom thread, but didn't link to it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/psa-project-treble-t3917284?nocache=1
> 
> FWIW, these things are virtually impossible to brick thanks to the Flash Tool. I've tried 4 different GSI Roms, just to see which one I like best, and the flashing process is as smooth as silk. All of the memory issues go away in the GSI roms, because there is no DuraSpeed or hypersensitive battery management, and I'm still getting ridiculous battery life.
> 
> Note that Hotspot is still broken, but other device supporters have found a workaround: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78468656&postcount=311

Click to collapse




That is awesome to know! Please keep sharing your experience with these other ROMs!  I plan to do the same next week and look for the best one for F1. Really this is a beast of a phone for the price, and with a few OS tweaks it should run smooth and be reliable for everyday use.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 9, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I just realized that I mentioned the GSI rom thread, but didn't link to it: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/psa-project-treble-t3917284?nocache=1
> 
> FWIW, these things are virtually impossible to brick thanks to the Flash Tool. I've tried 4 different GSI Roms, just to see which one I like best, and the flashing process is as smooth as silk. All of the memory issues go away in the GSI roms, because there is no DuraSpeed or hypersensitive battery management, and I'm still getting ridiculous battery life.
> 
> Note that Hotspot is still broken, but other device supporters have found a workaround: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=78468656&postcount=311

Click to collapse




So what is the best ROM in term of ram management/battery life/stock experience? I might install a custom rom just to escape the ram management.


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 9, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> So what is the best ROM in term of ram management/battery life/stock experience? I might install a custom rom just to escape the ram management.

Click to collapse



That's like asking what the best car in the world is. ;P

I've been very happy with Resurrection Remix. I'm right now at 75% battery and I've had 4.5 hours of Screen on time since charge (according to Accubattery). That doesn't include 2 hours of tethering while on the train.

I'm not saying it's the best of everything, but I really like it.  . (That being said, I'll probably flash over to Bliss tonight because they just released a GSI, and I used to use Bliss on previous devices).


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 9, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> That's like asking what the best car in the world is. ;P
> 
> I've been very happy with Resurrection Remix. I'm right now at 75% battery and I've had 4.5 hours of Screen on time since charge (according to Accubattery). That doesn't include 2 hours of tethering while on the train.
> 
> I'm not saying it's the best of everything, but I really like it.  . (That being said, I'll probably flash over to Bliss tonight because they just released a GSI, and I used to use Bliss on previous devices).

Click to collapse



Haven't used custom roms in years so my experience is lacking. I've also read that BlissRom is the most favorable. I'll wait a while for an official Umidigi update, if that doesn't happen then I'm definitely switching to Bliss. Please let us know how the experience with Bliss goes.


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 10, 2019)

Flashed Bliss this morning. It's pretty! So far, battery life isn't as good as Remix, but given all the downloading of backups, that's not surprising. It does feel a tad slower than Remix, but again, that could be due to optimizations needing to happen.

I love that Gapps is included. Made life a ton easier.  I'm gonna stick with it for a few days and report back.


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 11, 2019)

So, after a solid day on Bliss, I have found it to be slower, use more battery and require more restarts that Resurrection Remix. I'm gonna switch back...


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## GOONER13 (Apr 11, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> So, after a solid day on Bliss, I have found it to be slower, use more battery and require more restarts that Resurrection Remix. I'm gonna switch back...

Click to collapse



Tried RR, couldn't get any apps to work, not even Simplegapps. Been on Bliss for a few days now, not bad, seems better when I don't restore settings/apps from previous bulids.


----------



## Crowland (Apr 11, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> So, after a solid day on Bliss, I have found it to be slower, use more battery and require more restarts that Resurrection Remix. I'm gonna switch back...

Click to collapse




Great work. 
Please can you tell me does the dual Sims work with RR and have you tried to flashing camera2 API on any Rom ?


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 11, 2019)

Crowland said:


> Great work.
> Please can you tell me does the dual Sims work with RR and have you tried to flashing camera2 API on any Rom ?

Click to collapse



I don't have dual SIMs to try as I'm one of those weird Americans who only has one carrier.  . I have put the Camera2 API on all of these that I've tried with success, but honestly I'm finding that Open Camera does a FAR better job of using it than GCam. YMMV.


----------



## Crowland (Apr 11, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I don't have dual SIMs to try as I'm one of those weird Americans who only has one carrier.  . I have put the Camera2 API on all of these that I've tried with success, but honestly I'm finding that Open Camera does a FAR better job of using it than GCam. YMMV.

Click to collapse



Please can you tell me did google camera night sight work ?


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 11, 2019)

Crowland said:


> Please can you tell me did google camera night sight work ?

Click to collapse



Honestly, didn't even try it. I don't think we have the hardware to support that though.


----------



## vaderag (Apr 11, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I don't have dual SIMs to try as I'm one of those weird Americans who only has one carrier.  . I have put the Camera2 API on all of these that I've tried with success, but honestly I'm finding that Open Camera does a FAR better job of using it than GCam. YMMV.

Click to collapse



Do you have any comparison to show?
I really don't like the UI on open camera and in my usage didn't find a huge difference but if it is substantially better I'd move

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 11, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Do you have any comparison to show?
> I really don't like the UI on open camera and in my usage didn't find a huge difference but if it is substantially better I'd move
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I absolutely agree the UI is worse, but GCam wouldn't even do 16MP for the rear cam, only 12MP. Open Camera did the higher resolution. Also, I'm finding that after the Camera2 API has been turned on with Open Camera (in the settings), it is MUCH quicker to focus and tends to do a far better job with light handling. GCam was taking forever to autofocus and the light balance was always way too dark for my tastes.


----------



## Crowland (Apr 11, 2019)

riceboyler said:


> I absolutely agree the UI is worse, but GCam wouldn't even do 16MP for the rear cam, only 12MP. Open Camera did the higher resolution. Also, I'm finding that after the Camera2 API has been turned on with Open Camera (in the settings), it is MUCH quicker to focus and tends to do a far better job with light handling. GCam was taking forever to autofocus and the light balance was always way too dark for my tastes.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your info it helps a lot any open camera setting you can recommend ?


----------



## riceboyler (Apr 11, 2019)

Crowland said:


> Thank you for your info it helps a lot any open camera setting you can recommend ?

Click to collapse



Glad to help where I can. I haven't tweaked Open Camera again since I switch to Bliss and I'm not by any means a photographer, so I mainly just play with stuff until I like how it looks.

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------

So, I found something interesting. I made a backup with the standard TWRP and then switched to the Material TWRP and couldn't restore. I switched back to the standard TWRP and it restores fine. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## monoculero (Apr 14, 2019)

*Double tap to wake*

Hello to all. I have an umidigi f1 and i want to have double tap to wake. Is it posible? Thanks.


----------



## vaderag (Apr 14, 2019)

monoculero said:


> Hello to all. I have an umidigi f1 and i want to have double tap to wake. Is it posible? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I haven't found a way personally

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mlockett7 (Apr 23, 2019)

monoculero said:


> Hello to all. I have an umidigi f1 and i want to have double tap to wake. Is it posible? Thanks.

Click to collapse



The only way that I've been able to do this is to install an always on display app (I am using one called Always On AMOLED). You will be able to double tap to wake with the always on display on. The only downside is that these types of apps drain the battery pretty quickly


----------



## radi0chik (Apr 25, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> There is a serious issue with the Umidigi F1. This issue is regarding RAM management. When I switch between apps, the apps has to reload the page with one of three outcomes:
> - Reload the app, go back to the same spot (very rare)
> - Reload the app, go back to the top of the current page (rare)
> - Reload the app, go back the main page of the app (90% of the time)
> ...

Click to collapse



YES OMG. I started a new thread about that this morning, but I was reading through this thread and saw your post. I have the same issue. It's not bad once or twice but after a while it gets annoying as heck. Have you had any fix for it?


----------



## monoculero (Apr 25, 2019)

radi0chik said:


> YES OMG. I started a new thread about that this morning, but I was reading through this thread and saw your post. I have the same issue. It's not bad once or twice but after a while it gets annoying as heck. Have you had any fix for it?

Click to collapse



Maybe the DuraSpeed option from Settings? 

The sound during a call is too low... I hope that will be fixed in the future.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 25, 2019)

No legit solution yet. Your best is to reboot your phone, and then try to keep 4 apps open at a time. I've already posted on umidigi. Here's to hoping for an update.


----------



## radi0chik (Apr 25, 2019)

monoculero said:


> Maybe the DuraSpeed option from Settings?
> 
> The sound during a call is too low... I hope that will be fixed in the future.

Click to collapse



Nope that and all battery saver options are disabled. My in call audio seems to be a fine level.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




soulfisher7 said:


> No legit solution yet. Your best is to reboot your phone, and then try to keep 4 apps open at a time. I've already posted on umidigi. Here's to hoping for an update.

Click to collapse



if it's under 4 apps does it stay open? I've been fiddling with trying to figure it out because sometimes its fine and other times it's not. But when I open a game, and then go to read a fb post, then going back to the game, it has to relaunch-reload the entire game, it REALLY drags.


----------



## vaderag (Apr 25, 2019)

I've been noticing this lately too... Getting frustrating

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 25, 2019)

Here's my setup with Evie launcher:
DuraSpeed off. Battery saving off. Standby saving on.
In developer options:
"Don't keep activities" off
"Background process limit" standard

With this I could easily keep 4 apps open and switch between them without having to reload or refresh. I even tried apps like Spotify, YouTube, Chrome, and Google sheets. No issues even if you left your phone for hours then came back to these apps. As soon as you open a fifth or a sixth app, the memory somehow does not remember anything and has to reload every app you open. It's not a ram issue, it's software. I've had other phones with 4GB and I'd leave +10 apps open and revisit them after 5+ hours and they'd still be in the same position.


----------



## radi0chik (Apr 25, 2019)

Totally agree it's a software issue. And I can't find any option to disable this. I use waaay more than 4 apps a day. I have all the same settings you do, and am using Pie Launcher. Which also counts as one of the "apps" - limiting me to 3 I can open at a time. 



soulfisher7 said:


> Here's my setup with Evie launcher:
> DuraSpeed off. Battery saving off. Standby saving on.
> In developer options:
> "Don't keep activities" off
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 25, 2019)

radi0chik said:


> Totally agree it's a software issue. And I can't find any option to disable this. I use waaay more than 4 apps a day. I have all the same settings you do, and am using Pie Launcher. Which also counts as one of the "apps" - limiting me to 3 I can open at a time.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's aggravating, but that battery keeps me from switching phones. btw I meant 4 apps aside from your preferred launcher, provided it's lightweight.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## radi0chik (Apr 25, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> Yeah it's aggravating, but that battery keeps me from switching phones. btw I meant 4 apps aside from your preferred launcher, provided it's lightweight.

Click to collapse



My launcher occasionally does and then again sometimes doesn't have problems. But I've had several times where I hit the circle/home button and i get a blank screen of my background while it tries to load/restart the launcher.


----------



## soulfisher7 (Apr 25, 2019)

radi0chik said:


> My launcher occasionally does and then again sometimes doesn't have problems. But I've had several times where I hit the circle/home button and i get a blank screen of my background while it tries to load/restart the launcher.

Click to collapse



Try Evie, it's smooth and good looking. I've installed in my parent's phones as well, so I they have the same experience every time they upgrade.


----------



## radi0chik (Apr 26, 2019)

soulfisher7 said:


> Try Evie, it's smooth and good looking. I've installed in my parent's phones as well, so I they have the same experience every time they upgrade.

Click to collapse



I like Evie! thanks for the tip!


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 2, 2019)

How quickly did you guys manage to unlock the bootloader?

I keep getting stuck in fastboot mode <waiting for device> and cannot unlock the bootloader. ADB works fine.
I've tried it with multiple drivers including the one from SPFT and https://www.cyanogenmods.org/forums...stall-mediatek-usb-vcom-driver-on-windows-10/

It seem like a driver problem for me, have been uninstall and reinstall with different drivers but none of them works, 
and yes I have USB debugging and OEM unlocked, ADB & usb drivers installed.
Also factory reset the phone multiple time but nothing change 

I do notice that the VCOM driver have error code 10 after installed but after looking it up, that error seem to be normal.

Any help will be much appreciate


----------



## mixxxk (May 2, 2019)

Nm, figured it out. Got version 30 running. 





vaderag said:


> No idea on bootloader
> 
> Managed to get v26 of the Google Dialler with bubbles to replace dialer. Looking for better camera app now

Click to collapse



Can u link me to the right one and the process u took ? Thanks.


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> Finally got it to work. Apparently there were some bad drivers and it just took me a while to sort through them.

Click to collapse



Can you please link me to the drivers that's working for you? I've tried a bunch of drivers, took me 9 hours with no success at all. Cheers


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> Can you please link me to the drivers that's working for you? I've tried a bunch of drivers, took me 9 hours with no success at all. Cheers

Click to collapse



Well, let's go it this way. Have you gone to the Umidigi website forums? They have guides for installing firmware updates with the Mediatek SP Flash Tool (including links to VCOM USB drivers).

(https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=212)

We'll whittle it down to find where the problem lies. Also, make sure to remove your current drivers. You can see them by going to Computer Management in Windows 10.


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> Well, let's go it this way. Have you gone to the Umidigi website forums? They have guides for installing firmware updates with the Mediatek SP Flash Tool (including links to VCOM USB drivers).
> 
> (https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=212)
> 
> We'll whittle it down to find where the problem lies. Also, make sure to remove your current drivers. You can see them by going to Computer Management in Windows 10.

Click to collapse



I did try it with that drivers before, I'm pretty sure I've tried most of the drivers out there. Remove, delete and restart every time. Still no success.

I just tried it again, with the auto installed driver from that thread. I see in the guide that there should be a VCOM drivers Ports section but I have none at the moment, it's really weird because the auto installer is installed successfully.

Also tried to flash the new firmware but couldn't, I think it's due to the unlocked bootloader. (Red bar doesn't appear in SPFT, no progress, followed different methods)

Cheers


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> I did try it with that drivers before, I'm pretty sure I've tried most of the drivers out there. Remove, delete and restart every time. Still no success.
> 
> I just tried it again, with the auto installed driver from that thread. I see in the guide that there should be a VCOM drivers Ports section but I have none at the moment, it's really weird because the auto installer is installed successfully.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For clarity: when plugging your phone in for using SPFT, are you holding volume up? The thing about the Umidigi tutorials is they don't mention that, so I have to make sure.


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> For clarity: when plugging your phone in for using SPFT, are you holding volume up? The thing about the Umidigi tutorials is they don't mention that, so I have to make sure.

Click to collapse



Just tried with holding volume up, it still doesn't work.

My main aim is to try and get fastboot command up and running. Do I need an unlocked bootloader to flash the official ROM from umidigi?


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> Just tried with holding volume up, it still doesn't work.
> 
> My main aim is to try and get fastboot command up and running. Do I need an unlocked bootloader to flash the official ROM from umidigi?

Click to collapse



No. If anything, depending on what setting you have SPFT on (i.e. Format All + Download or Firmware Upgrade), flashing stock firmware will remove any tampering with the bootloader that you do. So that's not the problem. (A warning: don't use Format All + Download! It likely will screw things up with your phone that requires an extra program to fix. If you do/did accidentally use this, let me know.)

I presume you're using SP Flash Tool v5.1904?

There is an alternate method of installing the drivers; while the auto .exe supplied in that thread may be the easiest when it works right, it doesn't always work with every computer configuration.

Have you tried the method described in: https://www.teamandroid.com/2016/02/09/download-mediatek-mt65xx-usb-vcom-drivers-installation/

My Device Manager currently looks like the attached image.


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> No. If anything, depending on what setting you have SPFT on (i.e. Format All + Download or Firmware Upgrade), flashing stock firmware will remove any tampering with the bootloader that you do. So that's not the problem. (A warning: don't use Format All + Download! It likely will screw things up with your phone that requires an extra program to fix. If you do/did accidentally use this, let me know.)
> 
> I presume you're using SP Flash Tool v5.1904?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still does not work, I've try around 40 different drivers from multiple website and none of them work.

Do I have to flash the firmware before oem unlock bootloader? I don't think I need to flash anything from SPFT to get fastboot to work in the first place.

Cheers


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> Still does not work, I've try around 40 different drivers from multiple website and none of them work.
> 
> Do I have to flash the firmware before oem unlock bootloader? I don't think I need to flash anything from SPFT to get fastboot to work in the first place.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



You do not need to unlock the bootloader to flash the stock firmware. The way it (installing stock firmware) should go is:

1.) Ensure your phone is powered down
2.) Open SPFT on your computer. Ensure the correct scatter file is selected; if located in the correct directory, everything should then be checked (preloader, recovery, etc.)
3.) Depending on what you want to do (either a Firmware Upgrade or Download Only), make sure that's selected. Then press the Download button.
4.) While the SPFT is waiting for the connection, you hold volume up on your powered off phone while you connect the USB cable to it. After a second or two, you should hear an acknowledgement sound or two from your computer, as well as the red progress bar. This appears to be where your problem lies.
5.) Wait for it to finish; should give you a big green check mark in a new window.

Now, it seems like you're also having problems with your computer recognizing the phone when it's in the bootloader (fastboot mode).

In case you weren't aware, some computers need to put a .\ in front of the adb and fastboot commands. For example, I have to put into my Powershell ".\adb reboot bootloader" and ".\fastboot flashing unlock".


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> You do not need to unlock the bootloader to flash the stock firmware. The way it (installing stock firmware) should go is:
> 
> 1.) Ensure your phone is powered down
> 2.) Open SPFT on your computer. Ensure the correct scatter file is selected; if located in the correct directory, everything should then be checked (preloader, recovery, etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for all the tips. I'm just trying to get fastboot to work to unlock bootloader, instead of flashing stock ROM or firmware. But since it doesn't work on SDFT, I'm assuming that I still have problems with the drivers.

I've been flashing and using custom ROM since the Galaxy Nexus all through to HTC One series and have never encountered fastboot problem due to driver like this.
It's my first phone that doesn't have Snapdragon in them, actually quite disappointed and it's driving me crazy ?


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I'm just trying to get fastboot to work to unlock bootloader, instead of flashing stock ROM or firmware. But since it doesn't work on SDFT, I'm assuming that I still have problems with the drivers.
> 
> I've been flashing and using custom ROM since the Galaxy Nexus all through to HTC One series and have never encountered fastboot problem due to driver like this.
> It's my first phone that doesn't have Snapdragon in them, actually quite disappointed and it's driving me crazy

Click to collapse



We'll get it figured out, don't lose heart! MediaTek's way of doing things can be a pain for sure, though.

What can you tell me about your computer? Windows 10 and up to date? Are the USB ports you're using working well?


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 3, 2019)

Veiran said:


> We'll get it figured out, don't lose heart! MediaTek's way of doing things can be a pain for sure, though.
> 
> What can you tell me about your computer? Windows 10 and up to date? Are the USB ports you're using working well?

Click to collapse



?. Can confirm that everything's updated and USB ports all working. Tried with both A-C & C-C ports and currently on Windows 10
The only thing I can narrow it down to is the drivers. ABD works flawlessly.
Lots of guide and post shows Preloader as COM3 Port but your seem to be COM5?

Cheers


----------



## Veiran (May 3, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> . Can confirm that everything's updated and USB ports all working. Tried with both A-C & C-C ports and currently on Windows 10
> The only thing I can narrow it down to is the drivers. ABD works flawlessly.
> Lots of guide and post shows Preloader as COM3 Port but your seem to be COM5?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



I don't think it matters which port it is, just that you have the right driver installed.

So when you do install any of the driver versions you have, do you ever see anything pop up over at ports, and do you just have the Android Bootloader Interface that you see at the top of my list?


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 4, 2019)

Veiran said:


> I don't think it matters which port it is, just that you have the right driver installed.
> 
> So when you do install any of the driver versions you have, do you ever see anything pop up over at ports, and do you just have the Android Bootloader Interface that you see at the top of my list?

Click to collapse



Yes I do, and when I try and go to fastboot mode, the phone appear to be plugged in for half a second and the disappear.
This is the driver that I'm currently having


----------



## KingKRoBot (May 4, 2019)

Oh dear what are you done there ?


There are two ways.

1. You get an bootable linux distro on your usb stick and install adb package on it. You can check via command adb device your connected Smartphone.
If you want you can also install spfl on linux. 

I advise you to use linux mint its easy to use.

2. You have to delete every driver you installed on your windows os from umidigi or mediatek. Reboot your windows and be sure there is no driver anymore. Reboot again in non driver sicnature mode (Click on Reboot while pressing shift and then click on change boot type or something like this). After rebooting your system you got an blue screen with different numbers and choises press 7 or f7 its the same. After that windows will boot so you may  Install only one of your driver. Reboot. If it hast the yellow warning symbol. Make right click on your driver than updating driver. Search driver on your pc. Click on choose available driver from a list. And then chose android adb interface. Maybe it will work.


But if you want to check if your device is bricked or not. Use method 1. Because installing drivers on win 10 are sometimes like hell.


----------



## Johnnqtvo (May 9, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Oh dear what are you done there
> 
> 
> There are two ways.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is quite weird. Nothing work.

1. Tried with ubuntu, same thing, <waiting for any device> showed up. As I understand that MTK drivers should be preinstalled with linux, all you need is to install generic USB packages.
Also tried via virtual machine. 2 things happened
I. Virtual machine showed that phone is connected to host, which is Windows, so I realise that the PC recognise the phone, but still cannot access fastboot.
II. I tried to transfer the connection from Windows to Linux (VM machine), failed, this indicating to me that at this stage, it is either this phone is faulty, or it's drivers problem. It's most likely due to phone since I've also tried in Ubuntu.

2. I did that when I first got the phone. But tried again, delete, install restart every single drivers.

I simply confuse and cannot figure out the problem/s, beside a defective phone. Any input will be much appreciate


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## vaderag (May 13, 2019)

I'm guessing we're never getting a resolution to the multitask issue 
Frustrating to have apps just hitting home screen.
Does it even with only 2 apps open for me


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryude (May 16, 2019)

Has anyone been able to get the drivers to work on Windows 10? I've tried every driver I could find and so far nothing works. I even tried 'Add Legacy Driver' method, but same thing.


----------



## eSZee (May 17, 2019)

ryude said:


> Has anyone been able to get the drivers to work on Windows 10? I've tried every driver I could find and so far nothing works. I even tried 'Add Legacy Driver' method, but same thing.

Click to collapse



Same issue here. Have tried 3 different PCs, even a fresh windows install and no luck. I can bring up adb and run check "adb devices" see the phone, but as soon as I restart into bootloader or try to bring up mtkdroidtools, no longer detected.


----------



## ryude (May 17, 2019)

eSZee said:


> Same issue here. Have tried 3 different PCs, even a fresh windows install and no luck. I can bring up adb and run check "adb devices" see the phone, but as soon as I restart into bootloader or try to bring up mtkdroidtools, no longer detected.

Click to collapse



Yup, even disabling driver signature enforcement doesn't do anything. About to give up on this phone, mediatek is a pita.


----------



## eSZee (May 17, 2019)

ryude said:


> Yup, even disabling driver signature enforcement doesn't do anything. About to give up on this phone, mediatek is a pita.

Click to collapse



This issue is just the tip of things that are lackluster. Performance hesitation and freezing in apps and menus, poor proximity sensor, poor screen rotation sensor, poor wifi, camera and camera app are junk, and VOLte doesn't work(unless I'm doing something wrong).  And I'm coming from a xiaomi note 3 pro so it's not like I'm expecting the best of the best for $200(have the f1 play btw). If xiaomi had better bands for the US, I don't think I'd have given this phone a second thought.


----------



## ryude (May 17, 2019)

I mean for a phone with US LTE bands, it's not bad for the price point. Only phone that competes is the Moto G7 and that starts at $299.


----------



## AJStubbsy (May 19, 2019)

I'm having problems with this phone disconnecting from Bluetooth devices, specifically my car stereo. I can delete the storage data for the Bluetooth System App and it all works again but it's a temporary fix. The Umidigi Forum won't let me post for some reason and I haven't found existing forums with users having the same problem. Are any of you F1 owners having this problem as well?


----------



## Crowland (May 20, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> I'm having problems with this phone disconnecting from Bluetooth devices, specifically my car stereo. I can delete the storage data for the Bluetooth System App and it all works again but it's a temporary fix. The Umidigi Forum won't let me post for some reason and I haven't found existing forums with users having the same problem. Are any of you F1 owners having this problem as well?

Click to collapse



I had the same problem I turned off Dura speed completely and if that does stop it trum off intelligent power saving stand by.

If this helped you don't forget to hit thanks and please let me know if it works or not.


----------



## AJStubbsy (May 25, 2019)

Crowland said:


> I had the same problem I turned off Dura speed completely and if that does stop it trum off intelligent power saving stand by.
> 
> If this helped you don't forget to hit thanks and please let me know if it works or not.

Click to collapse



I've had Dura speed off for a good couple of days now and unfortunately that hasn't fixed the problem. I've turned off Intelligent Power Saving Stand By as well now, so fingers crossed.

The main problem I'm experiencing now is unresponsive screen. I have to turn the screen off with the power button and then back on again to get the touch response back.

Hopefully IPSSB will fix that too!


----------



## mrmazak (May 29, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I'm guessing we're never getting a resolution to the multitask issue
> Frustrating to have apps just hitting home screen.
> Does it even with only 2 apps open for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see today 5-28=2019  a new release is made available (ota).


```
Changelog:
CE, FCC and TELEC certifications added
WhatsApp photograph problem solved
Watermark added in camera
Improved camera efefects
Autofocus added in recording video
Fingerprint recognition optimized
Percentage added to the status bar battery icon (icon changed to a horizontal image)
Japanese WiFi hotspot channel issues fixed
Default menu animation speed changed to 0.5x
New screen drivers added
Other minor bug fixes and system improvements
```

I ordered my phone today. And while looking around for information I found this update posted today.
at Umidigi forum.

Unfortunately here at XDA, they do not like links to other development sites. But since this is a manufactures forum maybe it is OK to link to it.

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18747&extra=page=1


----------



## vaderag (May 29, 2019)

Awesome. Got the update overnight. Nothing actually told me it was there but I rebooted because Google now wasn't working and it said it had updated after

Shame no mention of multitask but let's see if it's a 'minor' fix

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techngro (May 29, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Awesome. Got the update overnight. Nothing actually told me it was there but I rebooted because Google now wasn't working and it said it had updated after
> 
> Shame no mention of multitask but let's see if it's a 'minor' fix
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any update on the multitasking? My F1 is arriving today and I'm hopeful that the issues are fixed by Umidigi. The specs on this phone seemed great, I just hope the software can catch up.


----------



## vaderag (May 29, 2019)

Techngro said:


> Any update on the multitasking? My F1 is arriving today and I'm hopeful that the issues are fixed by Umidigi. The specs on this phone seemed great, I just hope the software can catch up.

Click to collapse



Early days but I think it's fixed. Have tried scrolling back to apps from a while back and 3 / 4 of them worked and too me to the page they were on!!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowland (May 30, 2019)

Does anyone feel the new update fixed the problems with the F1 ?


----------



## vaderag (May 31, 2019)

I do. It still has minor quirks from the hardware, but I think the software feels more solid now.
So much so I'm considering a second for my wife

I'm not yet willing to draw a line under it as only been in the update for the day or so and not done anything too intensive, but so far working well

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrmazak (May 31, 2019)

Johnnqtvo said:


> This is quite weird. Nothing work.
> 
> 1. Tried with ubuntu, same thing, <waiting for any device> showed up. As I understand that MTK drivers should be preinstalled with linux, all you need is to install generic USB packages.
> Also tried via virtual machine. 2 things happened
> ...

Click to collapse



I was pulling my hair out over this, too. Updated drivers, removed devices, etc, etc. Then everytime device manager keeps showing as "android adb device" I felt that was the problem. But I went and updated adb+fastboot. I used minimal adb+fastboot as a test , It was updated Sep 2018.
Bamn fastboot devices now detects phone, and can be unlocked. 

Needs to be at least abd version 1.0.39


```
C:\>adb version
Android Debug Bridge version 1.0.39
Version 0.0.1-4500957
Installed as C:\adb\adb.exe

C:\>fastboot devices
F120190100029439        fastboot
```


----------



## Techngro (May 31, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Early days but I think it's fixed. Have tried scrolling back to apps from a while back and 3 / 4 of them worked and too me to the page they were on!!
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm still having an issue with the multitasking. The page is that I was on is still the same, but it reloads each time I go back to it (after a few minutes). Which means that, if i'm writing a comment or something, and I go away for a bit, I lose the comment when I come back to it. It's a bit frustrating. 

The other issue I'm having is that my Mate SE had an extra navigation button next to the regular buttons (home/back/multitasking) for notification bar pull down. I never knew how useful it was until I didn't have it anymore. And this phone is even bigger than the Mate SE. And I can't seem to find an app that adds that functionality. If anyone has a suggestion, I'd appreciate it.

EDIT: Never mind. I forgot I purchased Nova Launcher Prime a couple of years ago. And I was actually using it but forgot they had a gestures ability. Now I can pull down the notification bar easily.


----------



## vaderag (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone having battery issues since the last update?
I'd say mine lasts about half as long as it did


----------



## The_real_hati (Jun 8, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Anyone having battery issues since the last update?
> I'd say mine lasts about half as long as it did

Click to collapse



Nope, if anything it seems to last longer than before.


----------



## vaderag (Jun 8, 2019)

Odd. Also just had something else odd happen
Both Torch is disabled in my quick settings. Have tried removing and re-adding, and a reboot, no change.

Has worked after the update but now can't get it on!


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## KingKRoBot (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey is there any alternative app to DualApps?


----------



## The_real_hati (Jun 9, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hey is there any alternative app to DualApps?

Click to collapse



I use DO Multiple. I tried at least 6 other apps and found this one to work with my banking app the best. Guess it depends what you want to use it with. I used a Xiaomi Note 2 before the F1. The built in Xiaomi dual space app worked with everything I tried it with...


----------



## Crowland (Jun 10, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Odd. Also just had something else odd happen
> Both Torch is disabled in my quick settings. Have tried removing and re-adding, and a reboot, no change.
> 
> Has worked after the update but now can't get it on!

Click to collapse



This happens now when your battery gets low.


----------



## vaderag (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh. Well that would explain it. Never had a low battery on this phone in normal usage!


----------



## darkstaring (Jun 12, 2019)

*Lost android id & imei*

Hi all.
After install  twrp and root, i flash via twrp Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_05.01.2019.zip
then I lost my device id and imei. 
At the top of all screen appair
TEE:
GOOGLE:
.
.
I try to install edXposed and other tools 
but nothing...

Exists a method to restore?
I have the box with all info...






Thank you in advantage!
Francesco


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 12, 2019)

darkstaring said:


> Hi all.
> After install  twrp and root, i flash via twrp Disable_Dm-Verity_ForceEncrypt_05.01.2019.zip
> then I lost my device id and imei.
> At the top of all screen appair
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know about those messages "tee" and "Google" , but I also did loose imei after flashing the remove force encrypt patch. It was easily repaired when I flashed stock recovery and did a factory reset.


----------



## darkstaring (Jun 13, 2019)

I already flash the stock rom, then the phone works but with 
imei 1
1111111111111

imei 2
2222222222222

meid
0000000000000


the phone call but the message TEE and GOOGLE
it's annoying...

How to remove?


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 13, 2019)

darkstaring said:


> I already flash the stock rom, then the phone works but with
> imei 1
> 1111111111111
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You flashed full stock room with sp flash tool, or just restored a twrp backup.?

The umidigi support site lists using sn write tool as solution to lost imei.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw3MfxaNbA5_gq2kzHWvKUYl&cshid=1560477251902


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 16, 2019)

darkstaring said:


> I already flash the stock rom, then the phone works but with
> imei 1
> 1111111111111
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I found a little more specific thread response to your problem. 

https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18634&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## darkstaring (Jun 17, 2019)

Now try..

Thanks mrmazak


----------



## Michartz (Jun 18, 2019)

*F1 Play - Bugs and missing features*

So far I found, or not found, the following on my F1 Play (F1E.V1.0.20192501) aka the last update:

- Dark Mode not working
- Notification tone can't be changed (still always "ta da" the absolute worst of em)
- Battery percentage switch
- Data speed indicator switch 
- Literally all settings for vibrating in notifications
- Gestures
- Don't get started with the camera software

Again. Such a shame. So so nice hardware and then it is the software implementation. And they prolly never fix this and instead push out 67 new faulty generations until the end of the year...

Umidigi please read this and start rolling out updates..


----------



## mantarkus (Jun 21, 2019)

Our F1 has a very stripped down version of Android 9, it would benefit tremendously if there was an official and working version of Xposed running GravityBox for Pie. Tried edXposed but worked for a while until it started to bootloop. Might try it again once a newer version comes out.

David C.


----------



## darkstaring (Jun 23, 2019)

*Lost android id & imei*



mrmazak said:


> I found a little more specific thread response to your problem.
> 
> https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18634&extra=page=1&page=1

Click to collapse



Thanks mrmazak.. 
I try with this method, and pass with success..
With *#06# i see that the imei and meid was correctly writted
but the message
TEE:
Google:
Remains at top


----------



## mrmazak (Jun 24, 2019)

darkstaring said:


> Thanks mrmazak..
> I try with this method, and pass with success..
> With *#06# i see that the imei and meid was correctly writted
> but the message
> ...

Click to collapse



I read somewhere , that is from erasing the device certificate. But the thread from umidigi  says it solves that problem. I never had to do it , so other than verify you followed all the steps mentioned there, I don't know


----------



## tekweezle (Jun 25, 2019)

has anyone gotten this phone to work on Verizon?  More specifically, is there a way to edit or change the APN?

I have the F1 working on Verizon/PagePlus on Sim1.  I am able to do talk and text(sms and mms) but data doesn;t work.  I even have the HD icon when I have enhanced LTE enabled.  But my problem seems to be that I don;t have the apn set correctly.

Odd thing is that I have tested with a AT&T(Freedompop) GSM sim and for that, I can modify the APN correctly so I can get data on that . 

Phone has been wirelessly updated to latest build

thanks again


----------



## wogeboy (Jun 26, 2019)

Liftup Wakeup not working for me.. I have it 'on" in settings but when I pick it up..nothing happens. I have to hit the power key to get screen to turn on.
any ideas? Id like a double tap to wake up but I guess this is not in the os.


----------



## tekweezle (Jun 26, 2019)

Success!  For Verizon 

Go to the phone dialer and dial

*#*#4636#*#*

Go to phone information and change your preferred network type to LTE only

The default is lte/umts which probably just good for GSM phones

You should see a lte connect. Hit the ping test to verify if you can ping Google.com

Additional instruction :  disable the enable 4g toggle under Verizon Sim and restart, the Apn settings menu should be revealed.  Add the correct Apn.  For me, it's tracfone.vzwentp

The one that it default to probably does not work
Disabling the 4g had no bad effect on speed.


----------



## tekweezle (Jun 26, 2019)

Here's the phone info screen


----------



## Slyman2019 (Jun 26, 2019)

*Same problem*



AJStubbsy said:


> I'm having problems with this phone disconnecting from Bluetooth devices, specifically my car stereo. I can delete the storage data for the Bluetooth System App and it all works again but it's a temporary fix. The Umidigi Forum won't let me post for some reason and I haven't found existing forums with users having the same problem. Are any of you F1 owners having this problem as well?

Click to collapse



Yes! I'm having the same problem with mine. Bluetooth keeps cutting out, sometimes disconnecting completely. So frustrating.


----------



## eSZee (Jun 30, 2019)

wogeboy said:


> Liftup Wakeup not working for me.. I have it 'on" in settings but when I pick it up..nothing happens. I have to hit the power key to get screen to turn on.
> any ideas? Id like a double tap to wake up but I guess this is not in the os.

Click to collapse



You've enabled it and restarted the phone to make sure it works? It worked for me, a bit too well, as the screen would turn on from bumps as I drove my car. It's a neat feature but if I'm able to lift my phone to turn on the screen, I can click the power button at the same time.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a Umidigi Power. I installed nova launcher on it. How do you get the notifications to show up on the app icons


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 1, 2019)

*nova*



ChiefWilNel said:


> I have a Umidigi Power. I installed nova launcher on it. How do you get the notifications to show up on the app icons

Click to collapse



buy nova prime


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Jul 2, 2019)

I installed evie launcher


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Jul 2, 2019)

what are you guys using for gallery? I always thought that was a part of google, photos really sucks ass.


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 3, 2019)

*gallery*



ChiefWilNel said:


> what are you guys using for gallery? I always thought that was a part of google, photos really sucks ass.

Click to collapse



A+ galley in the play store is nice... also allows ur facebook photos to connect all in one place.....


----------



## vaderag (Jul 3, 2019)

I find simple gallery, well, simple

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Jul 3, 2019)

I am waiting on a Power forum but this is very similar. do you know where the recorded calls are saved?


----------



## mantarkus (Jul 8, 2019)

ChiefWilNel said:


> what are you guys using for gallery? I always thought that was a part of google, photos really sucks ass.

Click to collapse



Simple Gallery Pro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobiletools.gallery.pro

You can even view hidden image folders and some that are still there that you thought you deleted a long time ago. 

David C.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Jul 8, 2019)

ChiefWilNel said:


> what are you guys using for gallery? I always thought that was a part of google, photos really sucks ass.

Click to collapse



I use Sony Xperia Album its realy nice but not up to date.


----------



## tekweezle (Jul 13, 2019)

I have noticed a strange bug in my F1 and F1 play.  My settings app force closes when doing any operation that needs to enter my pin to access like change a pin, factory reset, access credentials storage.  When trying to access the encrypted storage, asks for my password /pin but fails. Only way to fix is to delete all credentials.   However that lasts until I restart the phone.    


Anyone have that happen to them?


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 16, 2019)

Can someone please help with a link/info/steps on how to apply bliss rom on my Umidigi F1? please and thank you. including how to unlock and root...


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 16, 2019)

well new OTA today. Gave us the S3 Pro camera app. Very nice... And some system optimizations.... check it out.


----------



## tekweezle (Jul 16, 2019)

What is your build number and date?


----------



## vaderag (Jul 16, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> well new OTA today. Gave us the S3 Pro camera app. Very nice... And some system optimizations.... check it out.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 16, 2019)

Umidigi_f1_V1.0_20190124_20190715-1743


----------



## tekweezle (Jul 17, 2019)

Just FYI my F1 Play is at 0709-1241


----------



## nahsha (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi all, since there is no notification light on f1 play.. is there any app that shows on screen notifications?


----------



## vaderag (Jul 17, 2019)

nahsha said:


> Hi all, since there is no notification light on f1 play.. is there any app that shows on screen notifications?

Click to collapse



Glimpse

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolithetrolli (Jul 18, 2019)

Unable to flash TWRP after latest update (UMIDIGI_F1_V1.0_20190124_20190715-1743).
Saw that there was an update available, so I updated. I lost magisk root like I had expected and was going to reflash TWRP and get magisk reinstalled. Well, it's not working. I've tried flashing various different F1 TWRP ports with both adb/fastboot and sp flash tool. While I try to boot into recovery it will flash a thin green sliver of pixels at the top of the screen and reboot into system.  Does anyone know of a fix? I can always try and contact the guys over at TWRPbuilder and see if they can see what's wrong with their port, but other than that I have no clue how to get this working again.


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 18, 2019)

in the mean time have you tried the previous version before 0715-1743, just so you have it operational.? ; or no install of root regardless?? hopefully this gets solved....


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Lolithetrolli (Jul 18, 2019)

UPDATE AND WARNING:
Update 20190715 breaks root and (as of this moment) prevents the installation of TWRP. I had to go back down to update 2019052811 before it would all work again. If you have root and want to keep it that way, then don't update. Keep it on update 2019052811 and below. Hopefully someone who tinkers around with TWRP will get it working again.

BTW thanks for the suggestion ryantf420.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Jul 18, 2019)

It would be nice if they delete old camera app...


----------



## vaderag (Jul 18, 2019)

My banking app now thinks that my phone has been rooted after latest update.
Anything I can do about this?

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmprigenerazioni (Jul 18, 2019)

No news?


----------



## Lolithetrolli (Jul 18, 2019)

vaderag said:


> My banking app now thinks that my phone has been rooted after latest update.
> Anything I can do about this?
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I had that very same problem with TextNow when I first got the phone. Had to contact them. They did something on their side and it works now. I'd contact the bank and/or the devs of your banking app and explain what the situation is.


----------



## mrmazak (Jul 22, 2019)

Lolithetrolli said:


> UPDATE AND WARNING:
> Update 20190715 breaks root and (as of this moment) prevents the installation of TWRP. I had to go back down to update 2019052811 before it would all work again. If you have root and want to keep it that way, then don't update. Keep it on update 2019052811 and below. Hopefully someone who tinkers around with TWRP will get it working again.
> 
> BTW thanks for the suggestion ryantf420.

Click to collapse



On umidigi thread over on 4pda.net there are working twrp for new (July) update. :-


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Jul 25, 2019)

I have the purchased version of root explorer. I never had root on any of my phone but I could see all folders but on the umidigi power I can veiw is the SD card


----------



## krouri (Jul 28, 2019)

Got this phone yesterday and so far i m lovin it! One thing, i saw some people updated the Google dialer, but when i try to download newer ones it says was not installed. can anyone point me in the right direction of which one i can use?
TIA.


----------



## Libra420T (Jul 28, 2019)

krouri said:


> Got this phone yesterday and so far i m lovin it! One thing, i saw some people updated the Google dialer, but when i try to download newer ones it says was not installed. can anyone point me in the right direction of which one i can use?
> TIA.

Click to collapse



just go here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-google-phone-v14-0-175904292-bubble-t3708218


----------



## krouri (Jul 29, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> just go here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-google-phone-v14-0-175904292-bubble-t3708218

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## KingKRoBot (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello guys, sometimes I have the issue that my touch wont work. So I had to push the power button to turn off my screen and activate ist again after that it works.  


Does someone has the same issue?


----------



## vaderag (Aug 9, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hello guys, sometimes I have the issue that my touch wont work. So I had to push the power button to turn off my screen and activate ist again after that it works.
> 
> 
> Does someone has the same issue?

Click to collapse



I don't have this issue I'm afraid

The major issue I have right now is that the camera won't focus... Seems to be stuck in close focus.
Can adjust in open camera but still not getting the full focal range...

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Aug 9, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hello guys, sometimes I have the issue that my touch wont work. So I had to push the power button to turn off my screen and activate ist again after that it works.
> 
> 
> Does someone has the same issue?

Click to collapse



I do not have this issue with this phone, but if you mean when you get a call and you can't swipe to answer.
Then i had this on my previous phones, and i have got this complaint from my mom, friends, boss, etc.
the only solution is the one you are using as far as i am aware.



vaderag said:


> I don't have this issue I'm afraid
> 
> The major issue I have right now is that the camera won't focus... Seems to be stuck in close focus.
> Can adjust in open camera but still not getting the full focal range...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yesterday i have noticed a focus issue as well, it actually will focus on usually writing and will go out of focus and not stay in focus to take the picture.


----------



## juggy1001 (Aug 9, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hello guys, sometimes I have the issue that my touch wont work. So I had to push the power button to turn off my screen and activate ist again after that it works.
> 
> 
> Does someone has the same issue?

Click to collapse



Yes. It happens to me too. I've been with that problem for a while and I try to solve it with different methods that could give the error. I had read that it was possibly because there is an app that gave some kind of conflict, but I have been testing and I have not found a solution. I disabled Duraspeed, but it didn't fix anything either.
I concluded that it could be because the screen connector with the motherboard didn't make good contact sometimes.
I watched this video to see where that connector was located:
(I can't put links because I don't have 10 posts with my account. Search for youtube "umidigi f1 disassembly" and you will find the video I say).

Based on this video, I pressed my fingers in the area where I think the screen connector is (located according to the video, if I'm not mistaken, from the bottom left of the fingerprint sensor so that, with the pressure, it would do best contact

I've been 1 day since I did that method and the screen hasn't failed again. I do not know if it will be a definitive solution because I am still testing it, but for the moment the touch screen has not failed me again.
You will tell me if it worked for you.
Sorry for my English if it's not perfect, I'm using a translator.


----------



## vaderag (Aug 9, 2019)

So this is really random but I've found that bashing the side of the phone will make it start focusing again. Sounds possibly like a connection issue similar to the above, tho I have to do it every time

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Aug 9, 2019)

vaderag said:


> So this is really random but I've found that bashing the side of the phone will make it start focusing again. Sounds possibly like a connection issue similar to the above, tho I have to do it every time
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bashing?! you're kidding, right?


----------



## Libra420T (Aug 9, 2019)

this is unfortunate that some of u are have crazy problems. Every Umidigi phone I owned (currently the F1, then the X). Have been absolutely amazing. Hopefully most of these issue can be resolved. Umidigi is pretty amazing....


----------



## vaderag (Aug 9, 2019)

krouri said:


> Bashing?! you're kidding, right?

Click to collapse



I wish I were.
On at least a few occasions a sharp bash with my palm on the side of the phone has led to it focussing correctly [emoji23]

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Aug 9, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I wish I were.
> On at least a few occasions a sharp bash with my palm on the side of the phone has led to it focussing correctly [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Damn! you're right it worked! Lol.
Thanks.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Aug 10, 2019)

*exFAT support mod*

Hey guys has anyone been able to mod exFAT support on this device as I tried to use USB OTG but only just found out Mediatek doesn't support exFAT.

 I've found another post on this site where Mediatek devices have been modded to support exFAT/NTFS. Just search exFAT on Mediatek and it's the first link as I can't post links.

Anyone know what I could do?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## KingKRoBot (Aug 11, 2019)

juggy1001 said:


> Yes. It happens to me too. I've been with that problem for a while and I try to solve it with different methods that could give the error. I had read that it was possibly because there is an app that gave some kind of conflict, but I have been testing and I have not found a solution. I disabled Duraspeed, but it didn't fix anything either.
> I concluded that it could be because the screen connector with the motherboard didn't make good contact sometimes.
> I watched this video to see where that connector was located:
> (I can't put links because I don't have 10 posts with my account. Search for youtube "umidigi f1 disassembly" and you will find the video I say).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey do you use Youtube vanced? 

Maybe it could be the problem but I am not 100% sure.


----------



## juggy1001 (Aug 11, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Hey do you use Youtube vanced?
> 
> Maybe it could be the problem but I am not 100% sure.

Click to collapse



I use OGYoutube.

Since I did that pressure on the back of the phone that I explained in the post, the screen has not failed again. And already 4 days ago. Before, every day the screen failed and I had to turn it off and on again.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Aug 13, 2019)

juggy1001 said:


> I use OGYoutube.
> 
> Since I did that pressure on the back of the phone that I explained in the post, the screen has not failed again. And already 4 days ago. Before, every day the screen failed and I had to turn it off and on again.

Click to collapse



Ouh. I hope its not an hardware issue ?


----------



## tekweezle (Aug 16, 2019)

Just an FYI, a new wireless update got pushed to my S3 Pro.

I am at level 816-1542

Most noticeable difference is that the old camera app has disappeared.  A new app called Cellphone Broadcast has  been pushed to the device. 

I'll check the F1 and F1 Play


----------



## vaderag (Aug 17, 2019)

tekweezle said:


> Just an FYI, a new wireless update got pushed to my S3 Pro.
> 
> I am at level 816-1542
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not seeing any update here...

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Aug 23, 2019)

Ota update this morning. 
Mentions camera updates (maybe it'll focus again?!!) and NFC payment updates (I've had no issues, so hope doesn't break something!!)

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamiscoolization (Aug 23, 2019)

Update removes EIS from camera as it was only present on the older camera app.

So keep this in mind if you need or want EIS, don't update. They may add it back in a future update but as of now the video is shaky.


----------



## vaderag (Aug 23, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Update removes EIS from camera as it was only present on the older camera app.
> 
> So keep this in mind if you need or want EIS, don't update. They may add it back in a future update but as of now the video is shaky.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the headsup - not so worried about that!

I am worried by reports in the F1 Play thread that they may have had this update last month and it broke some NFC functions...


----------



## Libra420T (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey did anyone else get "Digital Wellbeing" app on Google play store???


----------



## vaderag (Aug 24, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> Hey did anyone else get "Digital Wellbeing" app on Google play store???

Click to collapse



Weirdly, now you mention it, it's installed according to the play store but I can only uninstall, no open option!!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKRoBot (Aug 24, 2019)

juggy1001 said:


> I use OGYoutube.
> 
> Since I did that pressure on the back of the phone that I explained in the post, the screen has not failed again. And already 4 days ago. Before, every day the screen failed and I had to turn it off and on again.

Click to collapse



It was a software issue now they fixed it. ?


----------



## fierysky (Aug 24, 2019)

*frequency aggregation does not work (4G +)*

Does anyone know how to start frequency aggregation (4G +) on our F1
in the engineering menu (LT CA setting - off)
when you try on, it turns off


----------



## Libra420T (Aug 24, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Weirdly, now you mention it, it's installed according to the play store but I can only uninstall, no open option!!

Click to collapse



That's because it's a tab in settings now.... like as if the wireless update pushed digital Wellbeing but that clearly wasn't mentioned in the patch notes unless it was mixed with optimization. idk but I really like it...


----------



## krouri (Aug 24, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Thanks for the headsup - not so worried about that!
> 
> I am worried by reports in the F1 Play thread that they may have had this update last month and it broke some NFC functions...

Click to collapse



I was worried about that as well. but it didn't break anything on NFC, still works great.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




adamiscoolization said:


> Update removes EIS from camera as it was only present on the older camera app.
> 
> So keep this in mind if you need or want EIS, don't update. They may add it back in a future update but as of now the video is shaky.

Click to collapse



I use the Gcam anyways TBH, as it gives you video stabilization, but it did break Gcam for pics.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Aug 24, 2019)

krouri said:


> I was worried about that as well. but it didn't break anything on NFC, still works great.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What Gcam do you use?

And does anyone have exFAT support?


----------



## krouri (Aug 24, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> What Gcam do you use?
> 
> And does anyone have exFAT support?

Click to collapse



https://f.celsoazevedo.com/file/gcamera/MGC_5.1.018_7.0+C2API_min_2a_AllinOne.apk

do you have another?


----------



## redvern (Aug 28, 2019)

*can't chose SD card for photo storage*

I have F1 play with the latest rom UMIDIGI_F1.E_V1.0_20190125_20190726-1817

I can't chose SD card as storage for camera app. It doesn't even show up as an option, only "phone storage". the card itself works and formatted by the phone. I can see it in storage menu, though it shows the card as 128gb and 64gb used. this isn't true because card is 64gb. 

edit: I've figured it out, I had to format the card as portable. this wasn't an option in my previous phone so I didn't know it.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 2, 2019)

How to stop apps from closing by themselves.? Duraspped is off, battery optimization is off battery saver mode off.? Y can't I get this to stop? or an other words work?? :laugh:


----------



## krouri (Sep 2, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> How to stop apps from closing by themselves.? Duraspped is off, battery optimization is off battery saver mode off.? Y can't I get this to stop? or an other words work?? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Which apps are stopping?


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 2, 2019)

games keep backing out to home screen and then rebooted. Vt keeps closing, any background streams stop


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## krouri (Sep 2, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> games keep backing out to home screen and then rebooted. Vt keeps closing, any background streams stop

Click to collapse



I believe you are on slippery gestures for navigating.
Am I correct?


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 2, 2019)

you are correct


----------



## krouri (Sep 2, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> you are correct

Click to collapse



Did you already get the august update?


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 3, 2019)

yup completely up to date


----------



## krouri (Sep 3, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> yup completely up to date

Click to collapse



Oh, that's odd. In mine the update fixed that issue.
Well if you like the idea of no back/home/task manager buttons. Then the best solution is to activate fingerprint sensor. And set it up to tap once to go back, to long for home, and tap twice for task manager.
Move to buttons with hide bar option and keep it hidden.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 4, 2019)

*Spotify App Crashing on F1*

I've been experiencing a problem with the Spotify app crashing when I press song options (3 dots) . Only started in the past couple of days. Based on what I've been able to find online it is unique to the Umidigi F1 and is caused by the F1 ROM. It's even been discussed in the Spotify Community forums. 
https://community.spotify.com/t5/An...ong-to-share-add-to-playlist-etc/td-p/4811695
App completely freezes and must be force closed. 
No fix identified yet. I've uninstalled/reinstalled the app, cleared cache/ storage etc but no fix.
Strangely, Spotify Lite app works all ok.
Anyone else experiencing this or have any suggested fixes ? Thanks !


----------



## vaderag (Sep 6, 2019)

I'm receiving a new update right now. Interestingly says not to press install now but wait for automatic for some reason

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 6, 2019)

Anyone having a delay of 1-2 seconds after pressing the fingerprint sensor? In the past couple of days i noticed that after pressing the fingerprint scanner the screen comes to life after 1-2 especially if the phone has been sitting for a while?


----------



## vaderag (Sep 6, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I'm receiving a new update right now. Interestingly says not to press install now but wait for automatic for some reason
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well it's downloaded but definitely not installing itself... Don't know what to do now, so tempting to press install

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 6, 2019)

what's the build number and date?


----------



## vaderag (Sep 6, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> what's the build number and date?

Click to collapse



See attached


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 6, 2019)

I have a new problem that started a couple of days ago is that i press the fingerprint sensor, it registers the touch as I hear it.

But the screen stays black for 1-2 seconds before turning on.
Anybody has this issue?


----------



## KingKRoBot (Sep 7, 2019)

krouri said:


> I have a new problem that started a couple of days ago is that i press the fingerprint sensor, it registers the touch as I hear it.
> 
> But the screen stays black for 1-2 seconds before turning on.
> Anybody has this issue?

Click to collapse



Same here but I am using faceunlock


----------



## krouri (Sep 7, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Same here but I am using faceunlock

Click to collapse



Did it start after the update?.


----------



## WStef (Sep 7, 2019)

vaderag said:


> See attachedView attachment 4816135
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Once the update 100% no touch the phone. It reboot automatic (~ 20min)


----------



## vaderag (Sep 7, 2019)

WStef said:


> Once the update 100% no touch the phone. It reboot automatic (~ 20min)

Click to collapse



Mine hasn't and I left it for well over an hour...

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 7, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> Same here but I am using faceunlock

Click to collapse



I see, that's a good idea that works fast.
It's unfortunate as other then that i really love this phone.
I wonder people who have had this phone for a while, what do you think about it?


----------



## adamiscoolization (Sep 7, 2019)

krouri said:


> I was worried about that as well. but it didn't break anything on NFC, still works great.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you or anyone else here get Gcam working for pics since it broke?
I've just been using the stock camera for pics exclusively. I find it takes better pictures and focuses better than Open Camera set to 15.93MP.
I've tried a few Gcams to no avail.
You guys had any luck?


----------



## krouri (Sep 7, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Did you or anyone else here get Gcam working for pics since it broke?
> I've just been using the stock camera for pics exclusively. I find it takes better pictures and focuses better than Open Camera set to 15.93MP.
> I've tried a few Gcams to no avail.
> You guys had any luck?

Click to collapse



https://androidfilehost.com/?fid=1899786940962572040

It's an older one, so you'll have to uninstall the other one first.


----------



## vladakster (Sep 8, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Mine hasn't and I left it for well over an hour...

Click to collapse



My phone stucked in rebooting phase.
I can cancel it or manually reboot, but update is not installed.
What have you done?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## KingKRoBot (Sep 8, 2019)

krouri said:


> Did it start after the update?.

Click to collapse



Iam sorry but i dont realised it before


----------



## vaderag (Sep 8, 2019)

So far I haven't done anything. It's still not rebooted after two nights now but since it explicitly says don't hit install I really don't want to. I'm not sure what three problem is of I do!!

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 9, 2019)

vaderag said:


> So far I haven't done anything. It's still not rebooted after two nights now but since it explicitly says don't hit install I really don't want to. I'm not sure what three problem is of I do!!
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just restart your phone.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 9, 2019)

krouri said:


> Just restart your phone.

Click to collapse



I've done that too...

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJStubbsy (Sep 9, 2019)

Have you had any success installing the update? I'm having the same problem. I left it all night at 'Rebooting' stage and still no joy.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 9, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> Have you had any success installing the update? I'm having the same problem. I left it all night at 'Rebooting' stage and still no joy.

Click to collapse



Nope. I rebooted and it forgot that it had downloaded it. It's just done it again and now it's sitting there...


----------



## krouri (Sep 9, 2019)

vaderag said:


> I've done that too...
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, interesting. 
I never got this update, what country are you in? Or what language is the phone set to?
I wonder if it's a regional update.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 9, 2019)

krouri said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> I never got this update, what country are you in? Or what language is the phone set to?
> I wonder if it's a regional update.

Click to collapse



I have this update available on my phone this morning. ( Located in Montreal). Based on reports I've read here and in other forums I'm reluctant to install it. Think I'll wait till the some of the download/install issues get fixed. Really happy with my F1 (except for the Spotify app crashing issue) which hopefully this new update will fix.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 9, 2019)

won't update either, reboot loop nothing happens....


----------



## krouri (Sep 9, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> won't update either, reboot loop nothing happens....

Click to collapse



reboot loop? are you saying the phone won't start now?


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 9, 2019)

got it to work and update. restarted phone during reboot animation freeze. only thing noticeably different is they added parental controls inside Digital Wellbeing.


----------



## krouri (Sep 9, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> got it to work and update. restarted phone during reboot animation freeze. the only thing noticeably different is they added parental controls inside Digital Wellbeing.

Click to collapse



that's good news, well I just got mine. 
It has the do not press install warning. Says to connect the phone to wifi for 10 minutes.
Well, my wifi is on, but nothing is happening.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 9, 2019)

*Latest Update*

Just noticed that the new update version available on my phone has  been changed. It now ends in *1638*. (Previous was *1829*).
Seems that Umidigi has withdrawn the previous problem version to be replaced with this one...… hopefully corrected. 
They've also replaced the manual OTA download version on their website with this "1638" version. https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18876&extra=page=1
 Might have to give it a try !


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Just noticed that the new update version available on my phone has  been changed. It now ends in *1638*. (Previous was *1829*).
> Seems that Umidigi has withdrawn the previous problem version to be replaced with this one...… hopefully corrected.
> They've also replaced the manual OTA download version on their website with this "1638" version. https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18876&extra=page=1
> Might have to give it a try !

Click to collapse



The number has changed on mine, but still been more than 10 minutes on wifi and nothing is happening.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> The number has changed on mine, but still been more than 10 minutes on wifi and nothing is happening.

Click to collapse



Same here. Been over 15 min now. I'll give it a little longer then may try the "Install now" option or a reboot. The instructions are a little unclear to me. While I know it says don't " Install now" immediately after downloading but maybe it's ok to do it after the 10 minute wait.
 I've updated many phones over the years, unlocked a few, installed custom ROM's etc but never have had to go through this.


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Same here. Been over 15 min now. I'll give it a little longer then may try the "Install now" option or a reboot. The instructions are a little unclear to me. While I know it says don't " Install now" immediately after downloading but maybe it's ok to do it after the 10 minute wait.
> I've updated many phones over the years, unlocked a few, installed custom ROM's etc but never have had to go through this.

Click to collapse



yeah, i am starting to think they mean after 10 minutes press install now.
Reboot doesn't do it, i rebooted when in and it said there's a new update and redownloaded the file.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> yeah, i am starting to think they mean after 10 minutes press install now.
> Reboot doesn't do it, i rebooted when in and it said there's a new update and redownloaded the file.

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything and now says "Rebooting". I'll leave it for a while to see what happens.


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

Do let us know please


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> Do let us know please

Click to collapse



Stuck on "Rebooting" for over 30 minutes so I forced a restart. Booted up all ok and shows same update available to download. Back to square 1 !
I may download the OTA file and try a manual install.

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




coffenk said:


> Stuck on "Rebooting" for over 30 minutes so I forced a restart. Booted up all ok and shows same update available to download. Back to square 1 !
> I may download the OTA file and try a manual install.

Click to collapse



Downloaded the Manual OTA file and placed it on internal storage. Phone stuck on "Copying" for over 30 minutes so forced a restart. Rebooted all ok and I'm back to where I started. 
I give up! May be returning my F1 after all !


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

Had anyone tried opressing install?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 10, 2019)

I got mine to work by via the following :

Settings:system :about:wireless update: 100%download:install now:reboot animation circling but nothing happens:hold power button:select restart:
That worked for me, hope it helps....


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> I got mine to work by via the following :
> 
> Settings:system :about:wireless update: 100%download:install now:reboot animation circling but nothing happens:hold power button:select restart:
> That worked for me, hope it helps....

Click to collapse



It didn't work, go back to wireless update. Check for updates, you'll see is available again.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> It didn't work, go back to wireless update. Check for updates, you'll see is available again.

Click to collapse



Agreed. I got the same result.

---------- Post added at 11:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------

Well I finally installed it successfully ! I used the "Optional Manual OTA Method - Install from Recovery" detailed here:
https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18876&extra=page=1
Went well and instructions were pretty clear.
Haven't noticed any real differences but, unfortunately it still didn't fix my problem with the Spotify app crashing when selecting song options (3 dot icon).
Still not sure if I'll be keeping it.


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

If this update does nothing, I'm just not going to worry about it.  I am really liking this phone so far.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

Finally worked!


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Finally worked!

Click to collapse



How did you get it to work?


----------



## coffenk (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> How did you get it to work?

Click to collapse



See my note in post 323.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 10, 2019)

krouri said:


> It didn't work, go back to wireless update. Check for updates, you'll see is available again.

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure it did.....


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> I'm pretty sure it did.....

Click to collapse



Then unfortunately it didn't work for me.
I tried twice already. And every time I do, I check for updates and the same freaking update starts downloading.

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




ryantf420 said:


> I'm pretty sure it did.....

Click to collapse



Actually no it didn't. Yours is showing 0819 this one is 0904


----------



## krouri (Sep 10, 2019)

Look at the 2 attachments.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 10, 2019)

This worked for me!

I didn't see any update details etc when it rebooted as you usually do but it now shows as latest update

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 11, 2019)

My phone now says no new updates when I check, so I guess it's done....
On another note, I know this phone had a lift to wake feature, I can't seem to find it anywhere.
Am I missing something, it has it been removed?


----------



## coffenk (Sep 11, 2019)

krouri said:


> My phone now says no new updates when I check, so I guess it's done....
> On another note, I know this phone had a lift to wake feature, I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> Am I missing something, it has it been removed?

Click to collapse



Try Settings/Display/Advanced. Should be there.


----------



## krouri (Sep 11, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Try Settings/Display/Advanced. Should be there.

Click to collapse



Thank you! I can't believe i missed that, lol.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Sep 12, 2019)

Seems like RAM management is still an issue they haven't fixed. I swear I read some of you guys solved it back a few months ago, but I don't know how. 
Anybody know?


----------



## vaderag (Sep 12, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Seems like RAM management is still an issue they haven't fixed. I swear I read some of you guys solved it back a few months ago, but I don't know how.
> Anybody know?

Click to collapse



Nah, it's still terrible. 
I've kind of learned to live with it, tho it is frustrating at times


----------



## krouri (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't have any Ram management issues.


----------



## The_real_hati (Sep 12, 2019)

krouri said:


> I don't have any Ram management issues.

Click to collapse



Same here. As a matter of fact I found this phone to be pretty much the best for my needs. Although a bit tempted by the X


----------



## krouri (Sep 12, 2019)

The_real_hati said:


> Same here. As a matter of fact I found this phone to be pretty much the best for my needs. Although a bit tempted by the X

Click to collapse



Well, the X i was really excited for, but the 720p screen is keeping me away.
Plus the lower battery size and same processor and still waterdrop design.
But I am now looking forward to the upcoming F2 which looks sick IMO.


----------



## The_real_hati (Sep 12, 2019)

krouri said:


> Well, the X i was really excited for, but the 720p screen is keeping me away.

Click to collapse



A perfectly good F1 is keeping me away  to the point of not even checking the specs, like the 720p screen res. That is a deal breaker indeed, even in OLED.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 13, 2019)

I really hope the F2 is all what it hopes to be. If so this is definitely my new daily driver.


----------



## krouri (Sep 13, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> I really hope the F2 is all what it hopes to be. If so this is definitely my new daily driver.

Click to collapse



Looking forward to it as well.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 13, 2019)

krouri said:


> I don't have any Ram management issues.

Click to collapse



Really? So when you are on a long webpage of text (for example) and app change, then change back, it doesn't reload the page?

Or when you are playing a game and app switch it doesn't reload the whole thing?

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 13, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Really? So when you are on a long webpage of text (for example) and app change, then change back, it doesn't reload the page?
> 
> Or when you are playing a game and app switch it doesn't reload the whole thing?
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe the thing is i don't play games.
other stuff seems to not reload.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 13, 2019)

krouri said:


> Maybe the thing is i don't play games.
> 
> other stuff seems to not reload.

Click to collapse



Me neither really, just an example. News apps if I'm halfway down an article lose place etc etc, it's quite frustrating

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krouri (Sep 16, 2019)

Just received the update again, with a link to go to if it's stuck in rebooting https://community.umidigi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=18876
Very easy to follow instructions even not for XDA'rs and includes a video for instructions as well.
My phone has now rebooted right away and is in the installation of system update process  
If any issues arrive i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## The_real_hati (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for all that. Mine got stuck, so followed instructions and it has now successfully updated all by itself. :good:


----------



## vaderag (Sep 17, 2019)

Interestingly I managed to unstick mine last update but clearly didn't install properly as this was waiting for me too. Got stuck at rebooting, downloaded the apks and nice easy ride

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 17, 2019)

So I just got the Email. Umidigi F2 Launch September 23!


----------



## coffenk (Sep 17, 2019)

*Spotify App Crash*

My apologies for having asked this before … but are any of you guys having an issue with Spotify app crashing on this phone when accessing the "3 dot " song option ? It's been documented in the Spotify and Umidigi community forums. Aside from the recent software update issue, it's my only real complaint with this phone.
Thanks in advance for your feedback !


----------



## mantarkus (Sep 17, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> So I just got the Email. Umidigi F2 Launch September 23!

Click to collapse



UGH, meanwhile no solid ROM for the F1. Wish they just concentrated on the current year handsets before releasing anything new. But hey, at least we got unlockable bootloader unlike Huawei.

David C.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 17, 2019)

Wonder if well get Android 10

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 17, 2019)

The F2 will have it out of the box. but honestly with the the selling and success rate with the F1, I don't see why Umidigi wouldn't do it. But also it could be gimmicks just to make you upgrade. Anyways hoping for the best. I love my F1

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/09/...23rd-renders-and-more-information-leaked/?amp


----------



## krouri (Sep 17, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> So I just got the Email. Umidigi F2 Launch September 23!

Click to collapse



A letter, from who?


----------



## tekweezle (Sep 18, 2019)

With all these new phones to be released, I hope they don't orphan the F1, F1 Play and S3 Pro.  These are great phones.


----------



## krouri (Sep 18, 2019)

mantarkus said:


> UGH, meanwhile no solid ROM for the F1. Wish they just concentrated on the current year handsets before releasing anything new. But hey, at least we got unlockable bootloader unlike Huawei.
> 
> David C.

Click to collapse



My ROM is solid, what do you mean?.

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




vaderag said:


> Wonder if well get Android 10
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, that would be something though.


----------



## coffenk (Sep 19, 2019)

*Umidigi.com down*

Has anyone else noticed that their website has been down for most of the day. Not a good sign !


----------



## krouri (Sep 20, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Has anyone else noticed that their website has been down for most of the day. Not a good sign !

Click to collapse



they are putting the F2 in.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Sep 20, 2019)

new Update


----------



## krouri (Sep 20, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> new Update

Click to collapse



What version?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## mantarkus (Sep 20, 2019)

krouri said:


> My ROM is solid, what do you mean?.
> 
> What ROM are you running?

Click to collapse


----------



## krouri (Sep 21, 2019)

mantarkus said:


> krouri said:
> 
> 
> > My ROM is solid, what do you mean?.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mantarkus (Sep 21, 2019)

krouri said:


> mantarkus said:
> 
> 
> > The OEM. Did you mean custom ROM, didn't you?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## KingKRoBot (Sep 21, 2019)

krouri said:


> What version?

Click to collapse



1829


----------



## krouri (Sep 21, 2019)

KingKRoBot said:


> 1829

Click to collapse



This has been discussed, it isn't new.

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




mantarkus said:


> krouri said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever ROM. One that has a better RAM management, a good camera that works on Whatsapp, doesn't freeze on OTA updates....
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 22, 2019)

You know what? I have a question for every Umidigi F1 owner. Does your lock screen pin unlock after entering the digits, or do you have to hit the check mark? Because mying unlocks as soon as the last correct digit is entered and man do I love it. using my wife's Umidigi S3 pro I have to hit the check mark :laugh:


----------



## GOONER13 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi guys, how do I update firmware when I'm on Xtended Rom? I get a lot of freezing no matter which Rom I use. Cheers!


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 22, 2019)

GOONER13 said:


> Hi guys, how do I update firmware when I'm on Xtended Rom? I get a lot of freezing no matter which Rom I use. Cheers!

Click to collapse



is ur lock screen pin process like mine?


----------



## The_real_hati (Sep 22, 2019)

My F1 lock screen does not need the tic mark to unlock, but after a reboot, before the OS is loaded, I need to tic it to unlock.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 22, 2019)

The_real_hati said:


> My F1 lock screen does not need the tic mark to unlock, but after a reboot, before the OS is loaded, I need to tic it to unlock.

Click to collapse



Awesome!, honestly an amazing feature.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 23, 2019)

is this the current update? I live in America if that matters


----------



## coffenk (Sep 23, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> is this the current update? I live in America if that matters

Click to collapse



Yup. That's the one I have. Pretty sure it's the latest.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 23, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Yup. That's the one I have. Pretty sure it's the latest.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I just installed it using a SD card


----------



## krouri (Sep 24, 2019)

coffenk said:


> Yup. That's the one I have. Pretty sure it's the latest.

Click to collapse



confirmed, it's the latest.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone know how to stop the phone preventing you using the flashlight below 15% battery?
Surely it's my choice if I want to use up my battery that way??

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## faaramin (Sep 25, 2019)

hi 
I already have mi Umidigi F1 all set up and rooted. Whats the best way tu update to V1.0_20190316??
Download ROM and flash every partition? Every partition except recovery? or just flashing the UMIDIGI_F1_V1.0_20190124_20190316-1508_update.zip will do it? 
Will I lose my Data? Ive had bad experiences the minute I try to restore from Nandroid backups so I dont rely on them.
طراحی سایت​


----------



## krouri (Sep 25, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Anyone know how to stop the phone preventing you using the flashlight below 15% battery?
> Surely it's my choice if I want to use up my battery that way??
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First i'd like to know how you got to 15%?!?! lol.
Second change the camera app with one on Playstore.


----------



## vaderag (Sep 25, 2019)

krouri said:


> First i'd like to know how you got to 15%?!?! lol.
> Second change the camera app with one on Playstore.

Click to collapse



Lol. Good question, but it gets there...

Don't think it's anything to do with the camera app - its the flashlight icon in the quick actions drop down...


----------



## krouri (Sep 25, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Lol. Good question, but it gets there...
> 
> Don't think it's anything to do with the camera app - its the flashlight icon in the quick actions drop down...

Click to collapse



Oh i thought you meant flash on the camera.


----------



## Libra420T (Sep 30, 2019)

hey does "Mario kart tour" work on your guy's F1? Keeps saying to update but there isn't one. super confusing and I just want to play it :laugh:


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## krouri (Sep 30, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Anyone know how to stop the phone preventing you using the flashlight below 15% battery?
> Surely it's my choice if I want to use up my battery that way??
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BTW, from what I know that's an Android restriction. Not a umidigi one.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 1, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> hey does "Mario kart tour" work on your guy's F1? Keeps saying to update but there isn't one. super confusing and I just want to play it :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah, it works perfectly fine on my F1. Played it since launch day. Is it still occurring? You could try a factory reset if a reinstall doesn't work.


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 2, 2019)

Just an FYI, I updated my F1 successfully to the latest update 0904-1638  using the downloaded apk method.   At least this phone is getting updated.

Nothing new for the F1 Play or the S3 Pro though.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 2, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Yeah, it works perfectly fine on my F1. Played it since launch day. Is it still occurring? You could try a factory reset if a reinstall doesn't work.

Click to collapse



I deleted data and cache, force close and launched again nothing. I even factory reseted the phone(also because of an authentication problem with pin/fingerprint crashing settings) so yes I head to shut the phone off then factory reset. Anyways I then installed Mario kart and again nothing. it keeps saying it needs an update(which is not true) then error code. So if it works on yours or anyone else's. then Wtf???


----------



## ImperatorFurio (Oct 3, 2019)

@ryantf420 I had very similar problem with dynasty legends. I think it's bad/ corrupt download using LTE. Try mobile net. May help.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 3, 2019)

nothing worked for Mario. until I downloaded a VPN with Location change (to New York) it was able to open completely. then I was able to delete the VPN. Weird.


----------



## krouri (Oct 3, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> nothing worked for Mario. until I downloaded a VPN with Location change (to New York) it was able to open completely. then I was able to delete the VPN. Weird.

Click to collapse



Well, good job, and thanks for posting it for people here.


----------



## TheRealQubix (Oct 3, 2019)

AJStubbsy said:


> I've had Dura speed off for a good couple of days now and unfortunately that hasn't fixed the problem. I've turned off Intelligent Power Saving Stand By as well now, so fingers crossed.
> 
> The main problem I'm experiencing now is unresponsive screen. I have to turn the screen off with the power button and then back on again to get the touch response back.
> 
> Hopefully IPSSB will fix that too!

Click to collapse



Also try Settings > Smart Assistant > Appblocker – this seems to cause some unintended side-effects too (and even worse, it seems to be buggy)... see my reply at the end of the thread...

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

To all the people having issues with apps staying active or apps not starting on boot:

do have a look at Settings > Smart Assistant > Appblocker!

You can enable/disable apps to start on boot, staying active and so on. But the thing is that this seeems to be buggy and even somehow connected to DuraSpeed:

for example I simply opened the above settings page, enabled the Appblocker, looked at the options and then disabled it again. After rebooting none of my apps did send notifications and some background services didn't start correctly. To fix this I opened DuraSpeed, enabled it and enabled all apps to be allowed in background (see menu) then disabled DuraSpeed again, rebooted and everything started as expected.

So it seems that just enabling and then disabling Appblocker sets some flags which prevent correct app behaviour afterwards... :-/

To sum up, if you experience any issues: enable both (Appblocker and DuraSpeed) and make sure that the apps which have issues are allowed all the things you are expecting from them. If all is working then you can experiment with disabling Appblocker and DuraSpeed again...

Hope this helps!


----------



## vaderag (Oct 4, 2019)

TheRealQubix said:


> Also try Settings > Smart Assistant > Appblocker – this seems to cause some unintended side-effects too (and even worse, it seems to be buggy)... see my reply at the end of the thread...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for this. I'll have a play as while I'm mostly fine for notifications,I still find that multi tasking is broken. Possibly more memory management than anything else but after getting a Samsung for my work phone I've been noticing it more and more

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowland (Oct 4, 2019)

Yep work fine for me.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Oct 5, 2019)

I have Duraspeed and Appblocker disabled no Performance and no battery drain issues so far.


----------



## Puntti (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi, Bought this phone for my girlfriend, but I can't get this Vineyard Valley game she's madly addicted to work.  I have tried to share apk from my Mi Mix 2S installed it, but it crashes instantly. ? Also after update camera app language is in English. If anyone can get this vineyard game working on F1 I will give 5 usd reward via PayPal or btc to person first post or pm guide for installation.

Edit: Spotify also crashing...


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 8, 2019)

Puntti said:


> Hi, Bought this phone for my girlfriend, but I can't get this Vineyard Valley game she's madly addicted to work.  I have tried to share apk from my Mi Mix 2S installed it, but it crashes instantly.  Also after update camera app language is in English. If anyone can get this vineyard game working on F1 I will give 5 usd reward via PayPal or btc to person first post or pm guide for installation.
> 
> Edit: Spotify also crashing...

Click to collapse



Challenge accepted!

The first thing I can think of that might work is trying to clone the app in Island, as it has been known to fix some apps crashing.

Download 'Island (early access)' from the Play store
Go to the mainland tab once installed.
Find the app and press it, then press the clone icon.
If it asks you to turn on work mode turn it on
Go through the install process
Launch the app from the island tab.

Hope this helps.

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




ryantf420 said:


> I deleted data and cache, force close and launched again nothing. I even factory reseted the phone(also because of an authentication problem with pin/fingerprint crashing settings) so yes I head to shut the phone off then factory reset. Anyways I then installed Mario kart and again nothing. it keeps saying it needs an update(which is not true) then error code. So if it works on yours or anyone else's. then Wtf???

Click to collapse



Hey there, did you fix this issue?
If not just give Island a try, might fix it. I wrote instructions above, but the app is pretty intuitive anyway.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 8, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> The first thing I can think of that might work is trying to clone the app in Island, as it has been known to fix some apps crashing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes I did, I stated after that post. That I had to use a VPN with Location changer. it work but honestly with the recent app update, those problems shouldn't exsist but u never know lol


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 8, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> yes I did, I stated after that post. That I had to use a VPN with Location changer. it work but honestly with the recent app update, those problems shouldn't exsist but u never know lol

Click to collapse



Ahh okay, just was checking since you seemed frustrated last time and I wanted to help 

You can add me if you want, I'll pm you my ID. Need a few friends anyway for the challenges.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 8, 2019)

Check this out? really cool but I'm still sticking with the F2, but holy sh7t 6150mah battery!!


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 10, 2019)

Has anyone found phone cases that aren't flip ones?


----------



## krouri (Oct 10, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> Has anyone found phone cases that aren't flip ones?

Click to collapse



Of course! so many, here are a few examples:

https://www.amazon.ca/Ytuomzi-UMIDI...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

https://www.amazon.ca/Qoosea-Compat...eywords=umidigi+f1+case&qid=1570724000&sr=8-8

https://www.amazon.ca/Laerion-UMIDI...eywords=umidigi+f1+case&qid=1570724000&sr=8-7

https://www.amazon.ca/Misd-compatib...ywords=umidigi+f1+case&qid=1570724000&sr=8-17

https://www.amazon.ca/UMIDIGI-F1-Ca...ywords=umidigi+f1+case&qid=1570724000&sr=8-28

https://www.amazon.ca/UMIDIGI-Polis...ywords=umidigi+f1+case&qid=1570724000&sr=8-48

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

And there are many more.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you. I appreciate that... :highfive::victory:


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

Hey guys, I noticed that the mobile data service seems to be killed quite frequently and the only 
way I've found to fix it is to reboot the device. While it's killed, turning mobile data on and off only shows the icon to change colour in quick settings, but the upload/download arrows next to it never show up as it's not running. This testing is all with WiFi off, since WiFi takes priority.

It means any time I want to do something requiring data on the go or away from WiFi, a reboot is required.
This is very annoying especially while away from work or home. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## krouri (Oct 26, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Hey guys, I noticed that the mobile data service seems to be killed quite frequently and the only
> way I've found to fix it is to reboot the device. While it's killed, turning mobile data on and off only shows the icon to change colour in quick settings, but the upload/download arrows next to it never show up as it's not running. This testing is all with WiFi off, since WiFi takes priority.
> 
> It means any time I want to do something requiring data on the go or away from WiFi, a reboot is required.
> This is very annoying especially while away from work or home. Anyone else experience this?

Click to collapse



I never had this issue. I'm having nothing but luck with this unit. Just yesterday I was at my Mechanic, texting someone while in the shop. My phone dropped from neck length, straight on to the concrete floor. Heard a sickening thud and was trying to figure out how fast I can get the umidigi F2 delivered. 
Well I pick it up and not even a scratch! Just to be clear, I have no screen protector and am using the this glove like included back case.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

krouri said:


> I never had this issue. I'm having nothing but luck with this unit. Just yesterday I was at my Mechanic, texting someone while in the shop. My phone dropped from neck length, straight on to the concrete floor. Heard a sickening thud and was trying to figure out how fast I can get the umidigi F2 delivered.
> Well I pick it up and not even a scratch! Just to be clear, I have no screen protector and am using the this glove like included back case.

Click to collapse



Do you have the battery saver quick setting always on as well as the mobile data quick setting always on.
It's most likely some setting that is different as we all have the same device.

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 AM ----------




krouri said:


> I never had this issue. I'm having nothing but luck with this unit. Just yesterday I was at my Mechanic, texting someone while in the shop. My phone dropped from neck length, straight on to the concrete floor. Heard a sickening thud and was trying to figure out how fast I can get the umidigi F2 delivered.
> Well I pick it up and not even a scratch! Just to be clear, I have no screen protector and am using the this glove like included back case.

Click to collapse



Also I have two sims in at once and mobile data on both.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 26, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Hey guys, I noticed that the mobile data service seems to be killed quite frequently and the only
> way I've found to fix it is to reboot the device. While it's killed, turning mobile data on and off only shows the icon to change colour in quick settings, but the upload/download arrows next to it never show up as it's not running. This testing is all with WiFi off, since WiFi takes priority.
> 
> It means any time I want to do something requiring data on the go or away from WiFi, a reboot is required.
> This is very annoying especially while away from work or home. Anyone else experience this?

Click to collapse



That's weird? Are you running any roms? Also in dev options turn "data always on". see if that helps. Also just trying airplane mode on and off, instead of a reboot.

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

is anyone else's F1 breaking apart at the charger port?


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> That's weird? Are you running any roms? Also in dev options turn "data always on". see if that helps. Also just trying airplane mode on and off, instead of a reboot.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------
> 
> is anyone else's F1 breaking apart at the charger port?

Click to collapse



Nope I'm on the stock ROM, latest version. I've tried turning aeroplane mode on and off. Tried turning battery saver off, tried disabling and re-enabling the Sim card by itself, as well as switching the preferred data Sim back and forth.

 I still think it's either the battery saver or the ROMs built in app/service killing with bad ram management. But with either I need to find something that can restart or trigger the mobile data service to start. 
Ideally it would be good for this to not happen at all, but if I can find a way to just restart it quickly I will be happy.

Oh and no, the charging port on mine is in great condition.


----------



## TheRealQubix (Oct 26, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Hey guys, I noticed that the mobile data service seems to be killed quite frequently and the only
> way I've found to fix it is to reboot the device. While it's killed, turning mobile data on and off only shows the icon to change colour in quick settings, but the upload/download arrows next to it never show up as it's not running. This testing is all with WiFi off, since WiFi takes priority.
> 
> It means any time I want to do something requiring data on the go or away from WiFi, a reboot is required.
> This is very annoying especially while away from work or home. Anyone else experience this?

Click to collapse



Did you try a long-clik on the "Mobile Data" tile and check all the settings in there? E.g. make sure DataSave is turned off, you don't have any data limits set etc.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 26, 2019)

TheRealQubix said:


> Did you try a long-clik on the "Mobile Data" tile and check all the settings in there? E.g. make sure DataSave is turned off, you don't have any data limits set etc.

Click to collapse



Right? I don't get it either. I'm not sure what could be causing the data issue strictly?


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

TheRealQubix said:


> Did you try a long-clik on the "Mobile Data" tile and check all the settings in there? E.g. make sure DataSave is turned off, you don't have any data limits set etc.

Click to collapse



Yes I have checked in there before but not for this, data saver is off and no data limit is set.


----------



## TheRealQubix (Oct 26, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> Right? I don't get it either. I'm not sure what could be causing the data issue strictly?

Click to collapse



Yeah, sorry, just saw your latest reply while posting – looks like you did check all settings already... the only thing would be AppBlocker/DuraSpeed which was behaving weirdly for me (see a couple posts back)... but I never had any issues with data going away or not being able to re-enable (I have two SIMs, one with data and everything is working perfectly fine).


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> Right? I don't get it either. I'm not sure what could be causing the data issue strictly?

Click to collapse



Yeah it is a weird one. I might try only using one Sim for a few days and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## TheRealQubix (Oct 26, 2019)

TheRealQubix said:


> Yeah, sorry, just saw your latest reply while posting – looks like you did check all settings already... the only thing would be AppBlocker/DuraSpeed which was behaving weirdly for me (see a couple posts back)... but I never had any issues with data going away or not being able to re-enable (I have two SIMs, one with data and everything is working perfectly fine).

Click to collapse



Actually I just got the S3 Pro and I have to say that these Umidigi phones are awesome for that price... can't wait to get the F2, though probably not before January...


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 26, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> Yeah it is a weird one. I might try only using one Sim for a few days and see if the problem goes away.

Click to collapse



That might be the issue? going back and forth on the Sims. who's your providers?


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

TheRealQubix said:


> Yeah, sorry, just saw your latest reply while posting – looks like you did check all settings already... the only thing would be AppBlocker/DuraSpeed which was behaving weirdly for me (see a couple posts back)... but I never had any issues with data going away or not being able to re-enable (I have two SIMs, one with data and everything is working perfectly fine).

Click to collapse



Both are off ?
Im still trying to sort it out and will post here when I do...

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 PM ----------




ryantf420 said:


> That might be the issue? going back and forth on the Sims. who's your providers?

Click to collapse



Well I'm from Australia so Optus and Telstra.
Btw I didn't have mobile data always on in dev settings so maybe that will fix it. I will see after a few days.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 26, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> That might be the issue? going back and forth on the Sims. who's your providers?

Click to collapse



Lol, I was just trying to screen record to show the issue here but then while switching preferred Sims it actually did work. So I will use this and report back, but I swear I tried that last time and it didn't work but it did this time, but I could be mistaken so I'll see.

Here's the screen record, I have screen dimmer running since it's night and lowest brightness isn't enough.
https://streamable.com/unwho


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 27, 2019)

What sim slot do you have your sim in?   I had better luck with the sim in slot 1.   Unfortunately, that usually means no micro sd card support


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 27, 2019)

from what I learned/experienced US bands are stronger in slot 2 compared to slot 1. I currently use Tmobile but had cricket before and both work much much better in slot 2


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 28, 2019)

I have similar issue as yours. What happens is that when I come from a place with no signal like underground or subway, my phone does not pickup signal.  I have the 4g signal icon but no upload and download arrows.   Sometimes my HD voice icon disappears(I have Verizon) A reboot fixes it.

It's been better since I named my Apn entry with the symbol ! In the front.  This is so the phone will select it since it goes by alphabetical order.   What was happening was that my phone was defaulting to a default Apn settings that did not work.  I suspect the same thing is happening to you.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 28, 2019)

we're you able to delete the faulty apn? or edit to the right one?


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 28, 2019)

Here's my apn setting


----------



## adamiscoolization (Oct 28, 2019)

tekweezle said:


> Here's my apn setting

Click to collapse



I will try it with the ! In front of the current apn name.

Btw guys just yesterday I got RCS working in the default Android messaging app. It's great as it combines WiFi/Data messaging, with SMS/MMS in one app. This functionality is what iMessage has had and Android users have wanted for ages.

Here's the link to where I found it out with setup guide
https://www.reddit.com/r/UniversalP...with/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 28, 2019)

adamiscoolization said:


> I will try it with the ! In front of the current apn name.

Click to collapse



Let me know if it helps.   Also try your sim slot 1 if you get a chance just to see if it helps.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 28, 2019)

hey using activity launcher for RCS, I noticed I can select engineer mode. I then selected band mode which then ask Sim 1 or 2. I noticed with Sim 2 that some bands (gsm and wcdma) were not turned on when they should be. Also 4x4 mino is off by default. I switched it on and literally doubled my data download and upload. All of this is a FYI. also I did a bunch of other tweaking with different settings. considering setting menu itself does not offer these types of option. big fan of activity launcher. and yes of course I got RCS to work.

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

one more thing
Has anyone figured out a way to force dark ui in settings without root, or roms?


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 28, 2019)

To look at some other settings that might be helpful, go to the phone dialer app and dial *#*#4636#*#*

This will get you to the phone information menu


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 28, 2019)

nodoubt definitely more detail in engineering mode, but still sweet. did u check mobile bands? I was talking about. go give it a look

---------- Post added at 06:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------

I can't believe Sim 2's bands weren't all on?...

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------

all gsm and wcdma is on. but LTE I only use band 2,4,5,12,17,66,71. I turned all other bands off. and again made my speeds a little faster. I'm assuming less consumption, but not totally sure....


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 28, 2019)

Does the Umidigi have bands 66 and 71?   Any way for you to verify that?  

That would be big news to some people.   Band 66/71 phones for T-mobile are not very common yet.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 28, 2019)

nope 66 71 are my bad I was dreaming of my future F2 :laugh:


----------



## tekweezle (Oct 29, 2019)

Just an FYI, I had my phone running with 2 Sims.  1 on Verizon and 2nd on AT&T.   The issues I would have is that coming out of deep sleep/power save/mobile data disconnected for long time, my phone would either

Default to first alphabetical choice among apn selections, preferred network would default back to global instead of LTE only(needed for Verizon for some reason).  *#*#4636# #* would only let me modify the preferred network on Sim1.  Usually a reboot fixed everything.

Since then, have been running with just the Verizon sim in slot 1, no issues in a while.


----------



## Libra420T (Oct 30, 2019)

Does anyone know how to force flash light to work? its disabled at 15% and below, which is stupid!


----------



## vaderag (Oct 30, 2019)

ryantf420 said:


> Does anyone know how to force flash light to work? its disabled at 15% and below, which is stupid!

Click to collapse



I asked this a while back, it's an Android restriction apparently. Totally agree tho, I need a workaround too

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Libra420T (Nov 1, 2019)

hey messages updated and my RCS is no longer working and the activity launcher trick is no longer working...? yes I followed the steps as directed but no luck...? anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## vaderag (Nov 10, 2019)

Anyone have issues with auto updates on Play Store?


Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKRoBot (Nov 10, 2019)

Hmm I have issues by sliding notifications. It acts like long pressing on it.


----------



## adamiscoolization (Nov 29, 2019)

vaderag said:


> Anyone have issues with auto updates on Play Store?
> 
> 
> Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep had it since I got the phone, looked for solutions online before to no avail, tell us here if you fixed it.

It's like checking the fridge, now I just check for updates habitually every day 

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




ryantf420 said:


> hey using activity launcher for RCS, I noticed I can select engineer mode. I then selected band mode which then ask Sim 1 or 2. I noticed with Sim 2 that some bands (gsm and wcdma) were not turned on when they should be. Also 4x4 mino is off by default. I switched it on and literally doubled my data download and upload. All of this is a FYI. also I did a bunch of other tweaking with different settings. considering setting menu itself does not offer these types of option. big fan of activity launcher. and yes of course I got RCS to work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope I also wanted this but what I've tried hasn't worked. You got it done?

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




ryantf420 said:


> hey messages updated and my RCS is no longer working and the activity launcher trick is no longer working...? yes I followed the steps as directed but no luck...? anyone else experiencing this?

Click to collapse



I assume you got it working again, but no I haven't had that problem, but RCS does crash in the background when I'm not using it. When I'm using it I've had no problems.


----------



## krouri (Dec 8, 2019)

I am getting google play updates regularly.


----------



## tekweezle (Dec 9, 2019)

Just FYI

 I recently moved my phone service from page plus to red pocket CDMAV.  Everything works with default apn now.  

 I can use vzwinternet instead of tracfone.vzwentp.  

 Don't have to do *#*#4636#*#*  to change preferred network to lte only.  Currently set to lte/cdma/umts so phone steps down to cdma/non HD voice if I am in a low service area.


----------



## mrjahvi (Jan 20, 2020)

gargamelxda said:


> Short tutorial to root with magisk.
> First you must install drivers for MTK. In win10 must disable certified drivers to install it. If ADB works but Fastboot dont work is a driver problem. Try to reinstall drivers.
> Unlock bootloader
> Enable "oem unlock" and "device debbuging" in developer options.
> ...

Click to collapse



What drivers  did u use?


----------



## gargamelxda (Jan 20, 2020)

mrjahvi said:


> What drivers  did u use?

Click to collapse



Very long time That I havent the phone. I think that I found it at NeedRom but I am not sure. You can search last MTK drivers at web 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KingKRoBot (Mar 26, 2020)

No updates anymore? 
Is this phone almost perfect


----------



## Libra420T (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes for the specs and price only. but no more software or security updates.


----------



## KingKRoBot (Mar 27, 2020)

I think i will stop using this phone if my banking apps wont work anymore. ?


----------



## vaderag (Mar 27, 2020)

No updates. It's far from perfect. Fingerprint reader is flakey, banking apps dont work, support is non-existant, camera is broken on many devices (doesnt focus properly after a while)
I'm still using it but just got my wife a Redmi Note 8T - that phone is far more nearly perfect than this on imho and on par pricewise


----------



## vaderag (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone!

So, I decided to take a gamble in buying an Umidigi F1 phone and it just arrived.

Playing with it, it has android pie (supposedly clean, but i'll come to that) yet appears to be missing some features

Basically, I'm missing:
Gestures - the section is there but only two options and not the change in home button
Home Setting - hitting the desktop only gives wallpapers and widgets, no home settings

So, can anyone tell me why these are missing and how I get them - being that they're both software features of android pie and this is supposedly the latest version of (5 Jan 2019 security patch), I'm a little confused!

Thanks


----------



## Libra420T (Mar 27, 2020)

see it's completely different for me. I have no issues with banking apps, fingerprint works fine, camera focus is fine. Remember it's a $180 phone. I for one moved on to OP7T. but for $180 it's a good phone....


----------



## vaderag (Mar 27, 2020)

ryantf420 said:


> see it's completely different for me. I have no issues with banking apps, fingerprint works fine, camera focus is fine. Remember it's a $180 phone. I for one moved on to OP7T. but for $180 it's a good phone....

Click to collapse



I disagree - the Redmi 8T is a $180 phone but is QA'd significantly better. I wont buy am Umidigi again.
It seemed a good deal, it was for a bit, but it's lifespan is far less than any other phone i've had


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 28, 2020)

There's always a possibility that you will receive a lemon when dealing with imported electronics.  Best to buy on a site with a good return policy like Amazon, test the hell out of it and return it if within the 30-60 day window if unsatisfied .

My S3 Pro has been pretty good overall, battery life has remained good.  Some quirky behavior like time zone needs to be set to gps and automatic time zone disabled or battery life drops like a rock. 

Other 2 umidigi phones in my care, a F1 and F1 Play have had minor issues but still working.  The core benefit of having 2 day plus battery life is still there.


----------



## Kangburra (Mar 31, 2020)

tekweezle said:


> There's always a possibility that you will receive a lemon when dealing with imported electronics.  Best to buy on a site with a good return policy like Amazon, test the hell out of it and return it if within the 30-60 day window if unsatisfied .
> 
> My S3 Pro has been pretty good overall, battery life has remained good.  Some quirky behavior like time zone needs to be set to gps and automatic time zone disabled or battery life drops like a rock.
> 
> Other 2 umidigi phones in my care, a F1 and F1 Play have had minor issues but still working.  The core benefit of having 2 day plus battery life is still there.

Click to collapse



On the Umidigi forums there are lots of people with the same problems, so either there is a problem with the phone or their testing, either way they are shipping defective products. I will never buy another Umidigi product and I actively discourage people from doing so every chance I get.


----------



## Boomyz (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! All,

I got a Umidigi Play F1 and when I go to the front camera the flash Icon disappears and I cant get the screen to light up when taking selfies at night. From youtube clips the camera app is way different now and was there on the previous version, seems a bit dumbed down now that the original one..

Its on V1.0_20190709 EU version update, yet there is further updates but one OTA update to them ?


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 6, 2020)

On my S3_Pro, the flash icon also disappeared when I put the camera into selfie mode.  Must be a feature....

Last OTA update for the F1, F1 Play and the S3_Pro was about September 2019.  Sadly I don't expect anything further.


----------



## Boomyz (Apr 8, 2020)

Yeah its weird. I can see later updates on the Umidigi site but you cant download them OTA and cant do it manually the menu's on a hard reset are all in chinese. GGRRR very frustrating.


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 8, 2020)

Do you have a link to these updates?  I can't seem to find them on the community site(no surprise there).

Then again some of the updates might not be for your exact phone so it would be dangerous to install.


----------



## Boomyz (Apr 11, 2020)

I cant post links as I dont have enough posts/replies so if you search google with the below the first link will take you to where the updates are
UMIDIGI F1 PLAY FORUM


UMIDIGI F1 Play (EU) V1.0_20190903 ROM - SPFT + OTA release - Dont get this update OTA 
UMIDIGI F1 Play V1.0_20190903 ROM - SPFT + OTA release
UMIDIGI F1 Play (EU) V1.0_20190726 ROM - SPFT + OTA release  - Mine is on this update
UMIDIGI F1 Play V1.0_20190726 ROM - SPFT + OTA release 
+Loads of other updates


----------



## tekweezle (Apr 11, 2020)

No worries, up to date on all 3 umidigi phones in my control.  Not expecting anything further at this point. 

 Too bad that these phones have been orphaned by the manufacturer.  The hardware in my opinion is very good.


----------



## KingKRoBot (May 18, 2020)

Bye Bye Umidigi ? Hello Realme 6.


----------



## mantarkus (May 23, 2020)

I'm still using my F1 and I'm very happy with it. For less than $200 I don't  need all the bells and whistles,  besides I can install  Magisk and EdXposed and treble ROMs to add more features. But best of all for the price and quality, it has the bands I need, something missing in other similar priced phones.


----------



## Kangburra (May 23, 2020)

mantarkus said:


> I'm still using my F1 and I'm very happy with it. For less than $200 I don't  need all the bells and whistles,  besides I can install  agisk and EdXposed and treble ROMs to add more features. But best of all for the price and quality, it has the bands  I need, something missing in other similar priced phones.

Click to collapse



I have stuck with the Bliss 11 ROM and it's made it a good phone, no glitches like the stock ROM and the battery is still great. It's the support and software they need to work on, the actual phone is great.


----------



## kallum7 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi All I have a umidigi s3 pro and I  have dropped it and smashed the screen would anybody know if i orderd a f1 screen would it fit on the s3 pro because the s3 pro screens are expensive and the f1 screens are not. and the f1 and s3 pro are pretty much the exact same phone


----------



## tekweezle (Jun 4, 2020)

My S3_Pro suffered a mishap as well.  I ordered a screen and frame combo assembly from China for about 76$.    Taking a while to get here, hopefully I will be successful in replacing it. 

I hope the instructions for opening the unit is the same as the F1, I could only find videos about it on YouTube.   Basically take a heat gun and pry off the cover from the back.


----------



## kallum7 (Jun 5, 2020)

Will you let me know if it works


----------



## Libra420T (Jun 26, 2020)

I can not seem to get this phone unlocked.
I tried the adb commands "adb reboot Bootloader" but that brings my to a screen with nothing on it except bottom left corner saying (fastboot mode). unlock commands don't work. Y is this, someone please help


----------

